# ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming



## Atlantikhawk (7. Januar 2017)

*ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hi !


An alle die einen Asus Z170 Pro Gaming haben:

Aktuelles BIOS 3016 vom 29 12 2016 ist bei mir Fehlerbehaftet!
Man kann weder einen Profilnamen für die Übertaktung ( er löscht es wieder )
noch kann ich meine alten OC - Parameter eingeben ohne das er nicht starten will....
( er Bootet nicht was er in der Vorversion  2003 gemacht hatte)
Ich schreib denen ne nette Nachricht.....

Man ich könnt sowas von !!!! 

LG 

Kay


----------



## DKK007 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG BIOS FÜR ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING*

Hast du das Bios schon noch mal zurückgesetzt und noch mal neu aufgespielt?


----------



## pipi12 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG BIOS FÜR ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING*

Hier haben wir das bereits.

ASUS pro gaming z170 Bios  V3016


----------



## Atlantikhawk (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hi,

Suuuuper, als ich die Suche hierfür bedient hatte , spuckte er dieser mir nichts aus.... naja doppelt hält besser 
Hab Asus ne Mail hinterlassen... mal sehen was sie machen und wann Sie meinen ein neues BIOS ( hoffentlich ein besseres ) zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Hab versucht einen Bios Reset herbei zu führen jedoch blieb der Erfolg aus 
Nun weiss ich nicht wirklich ob es an mir liegt oder ob es wirklich net funzt:

Ich hab folgendes gemacht...


Saftstecker raus
CMOS Bat raus
Clear RTC Pins laaaange kurzgeschlossen
CMOS Bat wieder rein
Saftstecker rein
BIOS----> V3016 noch drin

gibt es einen anderen Trick? hab auch hier die Suche gequält aber nichts aussagekräftiges gefunden
was nicht heisst das ich nicht weiter suche aber.... ICH WILL MEIN V2003 zurück *Heulmodus AN*

LG

Kay


----------



## markus1612 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Der CMOS Reset löscht nur die Einstellungen des BIOS, ändert aber nichts an der installierten Version.
Zurückflashen musst du über das BIOS machen.
Einfach die alte Datei auf nen USB Stick und die dann beim Flash auswählen


----------



## Atlantikhawk (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Nein...
das funzt ja eben leider nicht, da er mir eine wohl bekannte Fehlemeldung bringt
"selected file is not a proper BIOS "
das wäre auch zu einfach


----------



## Atlantikhawk (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Werd mich mal eben durch den Thread von Pipi12 durchlesen.....


----------



## pipi12 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Auf ältere Biosversionen zurück flashen ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

ja hatte es auch Versucht wie im Link... Errorcode wie bei den anderen 
dann müssen wir mal warten was ASUS sagt....


----------



## Atlantikhawk (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Das Update wurde von ASUS für die CPU der Kaby Lake Prozessoren aktualisiert.

Asus sagt oder nimmt wie folgt Stellung ( der Herr M.J. will nicht mit vollen Namen erwähnt werden ) :
Zitat:

"Ein Rückflashen ist seitends ASUS für das MB Z170 PRO GAMING nicht vorgesehen.
Darum macht man ein BIOS Update auch immer ausschließlich wenn es zwingend benötigt wird.
Das war ja auch ein BiosUpdate für die neuen Kaby Lake !
Hier sind auch Updates der Speichercontroller der CPU vorgenommen worden.
Hierbei kann es durchaus zu Änderungen kommen besonders wenn der Arbeitsspeicher
nicht vollständig von uns für das MB freigegeben ist.
Übertaktungen sind auch nicht garantiert.
Wenn Sie mit dem BIOS vorher keine  Probleme hatten, wieso haben Sie das Update überhaupt ausgeführt?
Ein BIOS ist ja schliesslich kein Treiber, welches man einfach so jedesmal erneuert.
In Ihrem Fall gibt es keine Möglichkeit zur Vorversion zurück zu kehren.
Sie können so nur entweder auf ein neues BIOS warten, welches ggf. wieder mit Ihren Parametern besser läuft oder wenn es größere Probleme gibt das MB beim Händler reklamieren und es neu flashen lassen.
Wenn es jedoch nur der OC betrifft und das Board bei den Standartwerten keine Probleme macht, dann gibt es allerdings kein Problem am MB.
ASUS sagt nicht das man immer das aktuellste BIOS downloaden soll.
Wir sind ASUS und von uns werden Sie nur Leute hören, die Ihnen möglichst dringlichst davon abraten!
BIOS immer nur im Bedarfsfall.
Aber je nach Konfiguration der Systeme kann das BIOS überall anders reagieren.
Daher ist häufiger mal noch ein FIX notwendig.Es gibt Millionen verschiedene Möglichkeiten und bei allen muss das BIOS funktionieren.Gerade wenn so ein großes Update kommt- in dem alles erneuert werden muss - für die neuen Prozessoren ist das nicht ganz so einfach.
Wie gesagt BIOS ist kein Treiber den man einfach so Updated und zurück kommen Sie nicht.

Bezüglich des OC-Profiles und das er nicht unter den Namen abspeichert:

haben Sie ein CMOS-Reset durchgeführt, wie es am besten gemacht werden sollte ?!
Wenn das Problem weiterhin besteht kann ich Ihnen nur Raten auf das kommende FIX zu warten."



Ich habe die "Unterhaltung" etwas zusammengefasst damit es nicht in die Länge gezogen wird.
Ferner habe ich Ihm schon erwähnt das zum einen :

1) mein RAM Ripjaws V 16GB (2x8) 3400 MHz in der QVL gelistet ist und somit von ASUS vollständig freigegeben
2) einen CMOS Reset durchgeführt habe jedoch den Zusammenhang mit der des nicht mehr speichern unter eines Profilnamens verstehe
3)das diese Problematik min 23 Personen ( selbst auf der ASUS-Plattform kam die Problematik mit dem V3016 auf )
betrifft
4)alles wunderbar auf V2003 funzte ( CPU 4,0 GHz ---> 4,7 GHz nun gerade 4,2GHz ( muss noch was ausprobieren ) und der RAM 3400 ---> 3416 MHz nun gerade 3200MHz ) 


Fazit:

Hier habe ich die Unterhaltung etwas abgeschwächt, aber die Art und Weise 
" Wieso machen Sie ein BIOS-Update für einen Kaby - Sie haben doch einen Sky ? Und überhaubt: Wieso machen Sie ein BIOS-Update wenn Sie keine Probleme haben ?!"

hat mich doch etwas irritiert und geschockt. Würde irgendwo stehen was in einem Update geändert wurde, hätte ich es durchgelesen und das Update nicht vollzogen - ich denke da kann ich für andere auch sprechen...
Laut ASUS ist man also selbst schuld wenn man ein aktuelles BiosUpdate installiert - mann kann nur hoffen das dann iiiirrrgendwannnnnnn mal eine bessere BIOSversion kommt... die vielleicht wiederum ander Bug´s hat... und dann ist man wieder selberschuld. 

Hmm... was machen wir nun ?! einen neuen Chip kaufen? MB reklamieren und zurückgeben? Ein neues kaufen und nur den Chip wechseln und und das neubestellte MB wieder zurücksenden ?! Oder als Techniker versuchen auf volles Risko zu gehen und selbst das IC flashen ?!

Ehrlich gesagt - ich weiss es nicht... muss mich erstmal vom Schock erholen und mach mir erstmal einen Kaffee.....
soll ja beruhigen, oder ?!?!?


Schade um ASUS, konnte ich immer empfehlen..... aber jetzt - weiss nicht


----------



## Atlantikhawk (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Bin grad auf Arbeit... aber
kann mir jemand netter Weise ablesen / sagen wie der 8 beinige BIOS-Chip heisst ?!
würde gern hier´zu weiter recherche Betreiben


----------



## DARPA (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Du meinst den Bios Chip?

Die gesockelten sind üblicherweise DIL-8 Bauform.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ja sach ich doch der 8 beinige  ( DIL/ DIP 8  nicht SOT 8 )

Hast Du grad die Möglichkeit mir den Typ zu sagen welcher verbaut ist?


----------



## DARPA (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Bios-Chips, ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING, kaufen ab 10.50€, neu, inkl. Programmierung | biosflash.com


----------



## Körschgen (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Atlantikhawk schrieb:


> Schade um ASUS, konnte ich immer empfehlen..... aber jetzt - weiss nicht




Wird vllt nicht das sein, was du dir als Antwort gewünscht hast, wird dir aber vermutlich jeder Hersteller so sagen.

Wieso hast du das Update denn gemacht, wenn es gar keine fixes für deine HW enthält?


----------



## Sverre (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Du bist lustig....

Z170 PRO GAMING BIOS 3016
Improve system stability

Ist die Nummer Ihrer BIOS Version kleiner als die oben gezeigte Versionsnummer,
 sollten Sie die neueste BIOS Version herunterladen und damit Ihr System auf den neuesten Stand bringen.
 Wir weisen darauf hin, dass das Flashen eines BIOS auf eigenen Gefahr geschieht.
 Siehe auch " BIOS Flashing Method ". Wenden Sie sich bei Zweifeln bitte Ihren Händler. Er wird Ihnen gerne helfen. 
Z170 PRO GAMING | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland

....Einwegprodukt....oder jetzt noch ne neue CPU..weil Bios dafür is ja drauf...


----------



## Atlantikhawk (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Wird vllt nicht das sein, was du dir als Antwort gewünscht hast, wird dir aber vermutlich jeder Hersteller so sagen.
> 
> Wieso hast du das Update denn gemacht, wenn es gar keine fixes für deine HW enthält?




Seeeeehr witzig, ehrlich!
Wie ich es oben bereits erwähnt hatte gibt es keine Notiz darüber ob es was für  mich ist oder nicht und so wie grade mein Vorredner es richtig geschrieben hatte ist ASUS für ein BIOS Update - 
nur der M.J. will das nicht so richtig glauben den wie er sagte " keiner von ASUS würde das empfehlen! "
also was soll man machen ?!

Man weiss es vorher leider eben nicht was im BIOS geändert worden ist..... und ob es für einen Nützt oder Schaden bringt


----------



## Atlantikhawk (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

@DARPA:
Ja habs grad getan... mit der Bitte auf V2003 zu flashen.... 
vielleicht kann ich derzeit meinen aktuellen hier in Berlin noch umbrennen lassen
dann hätte ich zwei... sicher ist sicher..... von nun an werde ich keine BIOS - UPdate machen...

hauptsache mein System läuft wieder mit den alten OC-Parametern... sowas hatte ich auch noch nie.


Wollte mal versuchen - da der Betrieb hier wo ich Arbeite  selbst Bestückt - das BIOS IC selbst zu beschaffen - ist denke mal nicht mal 2 Euronen schwer....


NACHTRAG:  Dein Preis im Link bezieht sich auf 11-100 Stck 

Habe es über Ebay bei Ihm bezogen inkl. Versand €13,00


----------



## Sverre (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Der Bios chip..
auf den M8E sind

Winbond 
25Q128FVIQ
1530

sollten auch auf dem ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING sein...


----------



## Atlantikhawk (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Sverre schrieb:


> Der Bios chip..
> auf den M8E sind
> 
> Winbond
> ...




hmm... kann sein....
AH ein 128 MB chip.... Danke erstmal!


----------



## Atlantikhawk (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

nee ist nicht gleich 

Z170 Pro GAMING hat einen DIL / DIP 8 Pin

Du hast einen flachen SOP 8 Pin ( SMD )


----------



## Atlantikhawk (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Wieso hat ASUS auch ein Reflashen  verhindert und nicht wie bei anderen  MB´s über Stick und ne Taste es ermöglicht ? Dann würde es solche Threads nicht geben.... hmmm


----------



## Atlantikhawk (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

So liebe Leutz, User, Gamers.... what ever 

Ich habe trotz ASUS wahrscheinlich eine technische Möglichkeit gefunden den BIOS-Chip zu flashen.....
Leider bin ich derzeit noch auf Arbeit - werds aber heute ausprobieren ( natürlich Volles 
Riskoooooo - sonst machts ja kein Spass ) 

Frei nach dem Motto: nach Knall kommt Bumm!

Wäre ja echt geilö für alle die es betrifft  wenn das funzt... 

LG 


Kay


----------



## Atlantikhawk (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

N´abend allerseits!

So habe einiges durch... puh...

Bootbares USB angefertigt, einmal 2003.cap unbenannt in 
Z17PG.CAP und zusammen mit
bupdater, amiflash, afudos runtergeladen und alles auf den Stick kopiert

(sicher ist sicher - gleich mehrere Flashtools   was man hat hat man )

von USB gestartet....  ---> BIOS WRITE PROTECTED   *MIST!!*
Kaffee getrunken, gegrübelt .... ab und zu zur Arbeit gegangen...
Idee!
AHA ! ins BIOS gegangen Secure Boot State mal "eben" über umwege deaktiviert....

dann wieder ausprobiert..... 

von USB gestartet....  ---> BIOS WRITE PROTECTED   *2 x MIST!!*

CAP Datei  = gepackte Datei... mit Sicherung gekapselt
ROM Datei = "roh" Datei ohne Sicherungen...

Toll!
Also mit Uefit-Tool ne Rom erzeugt und auch rauf auf den Stick

von USB gestartet....  ---> BIOS WRITE PROTECTED   *3x MIST!!*

kurz durchgeatmet...

mit bupdater cap starten woll´n ..... nix is sagt er.. *4x MIST!!*
"Version is older as BIOS"

wieder mit bupdater jedoch mit ROM ..... tá tá ...

nee wär zu schön... ergo och SCH ....! *5x MIST !!*
"Version verfügt keine Sicherheitsparameter" 


Wäre echt cool wenn man die komprimierte 2003.cap Datei so öffnen und verändern könnte das man es dann unter z.B. 3017 Versionstand XY.XXX mit aktuellem Datum abspeichern könnte so das das dummdämliche BIOS denk :" AH! hier kommt nen frische BIOS-Version" ist aber die modifizierte 
2003.cap und installiert es dann selbst.... 

Wäre doch theoretisch möglich - oder?!

Oder gibt es im BIOS noch eine Hürde in Form von Schreibschutz als der SECURE BOOT STATE ?!

Sonstige Vorschläge, Ideen, Anregungen ?!?!   eigentlich muss es gehen... Frage  ist ledgl nur WIE ?!?

Brainstorming ist angesagt 

LG Kay

*der grad nen Rotwein trinkt


----------



## batZen23 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

das einfachste dürfte sein sich nen bios chip mit bios 2003 zu organisieren und dann den Chip tauschen.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



batZen23 schrieb:


> das einfachste dürfte sein sich nen bios chip mit bios 2003 zu organisieren und dann den Chip tauschen.



Ja stimmt. Meiner kommt heute auch - aber dennoch müsste es aber auch so klappen...
Ferner kann ich auch einen EEPROM-Flash Programmer günstig besorgen und so anderen helfen, die ähnlich wie ich in einer BIOS-Sackgasse stecken
Glaube auch nicht das es hardwaretechnisch liegt sondern eher an der Software und die sollte man doch ausknocken können..... zumindest die Software-Überprüfung  die Version, das Datum und die Versionsnummer checkt - welche ja wohl das Reflashen verhindert...

Dann könnte man sich das Geld sparen und falls man wieder in bedrängnis steht selbst ein flashback durchführen
( das kann immer mal sein  )

Frag mich grad ob es Programme gibt die das gekapselte .CAP  öffnen bzw lesenbar machen können?!
Habe noch von früher das MMTool in Erinnerung.... kann mich aber auch irren

Kennt jemand solche oder andere Programme? Oder hat jemand noch nen anderen Hinweis, Ideen? 

Es lässt mich einfach nicht locker  Es muss doch in unserem Zeitalter einen Weg geben


----------



## Atlantikhawk (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

HA... lag garnicht so verkehrt mit MMTool... es gibts noch 

Hier für die sich dafür interessieren:

https://ami.com/ami_downloads/Aptio_MMTool_Data_Sheet.pdf


----------



## Atlantikhawk (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

So Stand der Dinge:

Habe viele Datasheets, manuels und BiosProgramme mir angesehen und muss sagen
die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt... denn es gibt wieder Hoffnung!

Es gibt doch noch ein HardwareProtection! 

Das werde ich ausprobieren und aushebeln, denn Software-Technisch habe ich den Schreibschutz im BIOS schon ausgehebelt.

Also glauben hoffen beten!

LG

Kay

PS.: Hoffentlich kommt heut das neue BIOS-IC mit dem 2003 Version... nur im Falle des Faaaaalles !


----------



## pipi12 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Heute im Chat mit einem Mitarbeiter geschrieben. Auf die Frage ob es stimmt, dass die Biosversion 3016 nicht für skylake sein verneinte er.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



pipi12 schrieb:


> Heute im Chat mit einem Mitarbeiter geschrieben. Auf die Frage ob es stimmt, dass die Biosversion 3016 nicht für skylake sein verneinte er.



Hattest wohl einen anderen - 
mal auf den Namen und mit meinen Initialen M.J. verglichen ?! 

Tja der eine sagt so der andere so... 
nur Fakt ist ja leider das sich vieles im Bios V 3016 sich verschlechtert bzw einiges gar nicht mehr funktioniert. Haste Ihn auch gefragt wieso man nicht mehr so OC betreiben kann wie 2003 und wieso man die OCProfile nicht mehr unter Namen Abspeichern kann ?

@all: 

Ich hab versagt !!!!! 
Habe erfolgreich versucht technisch den 3.Pin des BIOS-Chips ( Hardware Protect ) einige Versuche durch zu bringen...  es ist ein Lowaktives  WP-Signal. 
Spannung gemessen im Betrieb in der Luft hängender PIN 2,35V
Spannung gemessen  im Betrieb unten auf dem Sockel 3,0V
Spannung gemessen im Betrieb PIN 3 im Sockel 3,2V
Spannung gemessen im Betrieb PIN 3 im Sockel 3,2V bei nochmaligem Flashen von V3016 3,2V

ist doch komisch... immer High-Signal am lowaktiven WP Signal ?!
Laut Datasheet des EEproms der 25´Serie ist 
LOW   0V=Hardware Protect
HIGH 3V= Hardware UNProtect

Also TFT-Ozilloskop raus und Signal messen/ aufnehmen.... und ZACK ! war mein Beinchen ab!
Ich meine, es war nicht so schlimm.... ich habe ja nun das andere geflashte IC bekommen ( arbeitet gut )
aber schön ist anders! Nun versuche ich das IC etwas unter Mikroskop auf zu fräsen ( natürlich auf Arbeit  )
so das ich an dem Restbeinchen etwas anlöten kann und ggf meine kleine Recherche weitermachen kann...

würde auch gerne ausprobieren, die BiosVersion 2003 ne andere Versionsnummer und Datum zu kreiren.
Programme habe ich von AMI Aption V und MMTool... sah ganz gut aus... jedoch blieb auch hier ein Funktionstest leider aus



Anmerkung meinerseits:

Wer sich ein IC mit einer BIOSVersion kauft, sollte dann nach dem Einbau CMOS Reset machen ( klar )
und dann die gleiche Version nochmal über das UEFI flashen lassen... bei mir hat es anfangs etwas gehackt und teilweise frohr auch der Rechner ein - reagierte auf nix mehr, später bei neuboot kam ne komische Fehlermeldung. 
Seit dem Nachflashen der V2003  ist Ruhe und meine CPU läuft wieder mit meinen alten Parametern wieder auf 4,7 GHz ( org.4,0GHz ) und 3416 MHz Ram ( org. 3400 MHz )stabil  und ich kann die Parameter auch wieder als OC Profil normal abspeichern.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Atlantikhawk schrieb:


> Seit dem Nachflashen der V2003  ist Ruhe und meine CPU läuft wieder mit meinen alten Parametern wieder auf 4,7 GHz ( org.4,0GHz ) und 3416 MHz Ram ( org. 3400 MHz )stabil  und ich kann die Parameter auch wieder als OC Profil normal abspeichern.


Junge, da hat Asus aber wieder einen Bock geschossen!
Ich hab 10 mal probiert die Lüfter im BIOS einstellen zu lassen - die blanke Katastrophe.

Und das Rückflashen ist verboten - ich glaube es hackt!


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Junge, da hat Asus aber wieder einen Bock geschossen!
> Ich hab 10 mal probiert die Lüfter im BIOS einstellen zu lassen - die blanke Katastrophe.
> 
> Und das Rückflashen ist verboten - ich glaube es hackt!



Äh..das Rückflashen...hast du bei ASUS nicht bezahlt!!!

Sind wohl noch am basteln...die kommen wohl gerade rein....

Maximus VIII Extreme 3201
Maximus VIII Formula 3201
Maximus VIII Gene 3201
Maximus VIII Hero Alpha 3201
Maximus VIII Hero 3201
Maximus VIII Impact 3201


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Sverre schrieb:


> Äh..das Rückflashen...hast du bei ASUS nicht bezahlt!!!


Doch, das Board war teuer.


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Das Board mag für dich teuer sein, für 30.- mehr bekommt man unter anderem die Funktion USB BIOS Flashback.

ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Ranger (90MB0LX0-M0EAY0) in Mainboards: Intel Sockel 1151 | heise online Preisvergleich

und für weitere 230.- bekommst du unter anderem zwei Bioschips, die unabhängig von einander anwählbar sind.

ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Extreme (90MB0LU0-M0EAY0) in Mainboards: Intel Sockel 1151 | heise online Preisvergleich


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Sverre schrieb:


> für 30.- mehr bekommt man unteranderem die Funktion USB BIOS Flashback.
> 
> ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Ranger (90MB0LX0-M0EAY0) in Mainboards: Intel Sockel 1151 | heise online Preisvergleich


Das hat doch nicht mal ansatzweise genug USB-Steckplätze.

Schon das A7N8X_Del. konnte das ... .


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ist schon nicht einfach das Richtige zu finden.


----------



## Abductee (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Einfach ein Mainboard mit einem guten Support kaufen, Asus ist nicht der einzige Hersteller mit schönen Töchtern.
Der Premium-Aufpreis ist bei der Marke schlichtweg nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Abductee schrieb:


> Der Premium-Aufpreis ist bei der Marke schlichtweg nicht gerechtfertigt.


Asus hat sich schwer geändert.
Mein nächstes Brett kommt sicher von einer anderen Firma.

Mit Windows 10 gab es von Anfang an Probleme, die erst ab der 19xx Version teilweise gelöst wurden.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

So ihr lieben Liebende.....

Habe mal paar Eeprom BiosChips ( 20 Stück ) für das Z170 Pro Gaming geordert.
Wenn diese dann da sind bin ich selbst in der Lage die direkt mit der besseren V2003 zu flashen. Kann jedoch noch nicht sagen wann die da sind, da unser Lieferant von der Firma die selbst ordern muss da er von denen nix mehr auf Lager hat.


Ja so ein Flashback Usb Port is schon was feines und Asus hat ja auch dieses Feature auf einigen MB's nur leider nicht bei allen....
und da frag ich mich doch glatt wieso nicht?!


----------



## evilgrin68 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

LOL... ASUS hat den Zusatztext unter dem BIOS 3016 geändert...

Z170 PRO GAMING BIOS 3016
"Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us."

Nicht mehr:"Improve system stability".

Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> LOL... ASUS hat den Zusatztext unter dem BIOS 3016 geändert...
> 
> Z170 PRO GAMING BIOS 3016
> "Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us."
> ...




EHRLICH?!? NA DANN HABEN WIR JA ETWAS BEWIRKT! HUI DAS MACHT MICH GRAD STOLZ 
  
muss gleich mal schauen


----------



## Atlantikhawk (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Nee bei win7 64 bit steht bei mir immer noch der alteText
Nur bei 32 bit Versionen steht der neue Text.....


----------



## evilgrin68 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

ASUS hat verschiedene Links zu den Treibern/BIOS...

ASUS Deutschland mit Leerzeichen
Z170 PRO GAMING | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland mit Bindestrich

Welchen Link nimmst du?

Nur bei Win 10 64bit steht der alte Text.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios fÃ¼r ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ich habe diesen Link

Z170 PRO GAMING | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland

Die Sache mit den Bindestrichen weiss net ganz was du meinst?
war direkt auf der Asusplattform treiber win7 64 bit für z170 pro gaming...


----------



## evilgrin68 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Atlantikhawk schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den Bindestrichen weiss net ganz was du meinst?



/Z170-PRO-GAMING/ oder /Z170 PRO GAMING/ Gaaanz kleiner Unterschied in den Links


----------



## Atlantikhawk (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ah habe es gesehen, tatsächlich es gibt 2 Seiten die sich seeehr ähnlich sind aber dennoch nicht gleich... ist ja witzig


NACHTRAG:
In dem CPU Support geht auch heraus das i7 6700k nicht für die Version 3016 steht sondern für die Vorversionen
Nur bei der Kaby Lake steht V3016....


----------



## batZen23 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Atlantikhawk schrieb:


> Ah habe es gesehen, tatsächlich es gibt 2 Seiten die sich seeehr ähnlich sind aber dennoch nicht gleich... ist ja witzig
> 
> 
> NACHTRAG:
> ...



guck auf die tabellenüberschrift "*seit* bios"


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Atlantikhawk schrieb:


> Ah habe es gesehen, tatsächlich es gibt 2 Seiten die sich seeehr ähnlich sind aber dennoch nicht gleich...


Asus hatte mal die beste Supportseite überhaupt.
Links das Board eingegeben und *-zack> *hatte man alle Treiber.

Nach Umstellung aufs Handylayout kam das Chaos.
Zuerst wurde man auf die Werbeseite geleitet.
Dann auf die Verkaufsseite.

Nachdem man endlich wieder auf die Supportseite kommt, scheint es verschiedene, verborgene Pfade dorthin zu geben, casesensitiv auf den Boardnamen.

Wat'n Schrott!

Oh Asus, wo gehst Du hin ... ?


----------



## Atlantikhawk (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



batZen23 schrieb:


> guck auf die tabellenüberschrift "*seit* bios"




Bin grad verwirrt aber ja hast recht stimmt since bios
Habe nicht drauf geachtet....



ja Asus hatte schon mal bessere scheinbar auch organisiertere Zeiten gehabt :,(
Daaaamals war fast alles besser


----------



## batZen23 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Cool ist dieser Hinweis:

"Ist die Nummer Ihrer BIOS Version kleiner als die oben gezeigte Versionsnummer, sollten Sie die neueste BIOS Version herunterladen und damit Ihr System auf den neuesten Stand bringen. Wir weisen darauf hin, dass das Flashen eines BIOS auf eigenen Gefahr geschieht. Siehe auch " BIOS Flashing Method ". Wenden Sie sich bei Zweifeln bitte Ihren Händler. Er wird Ihnen gerne helfen."

sollte man dem Supportmitarbeiter mal kopieren.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Naja ehrlich gesagt hatten wir das schon  
Das hatte ich auch dem M.J. gesagt, welcher nur meinte
" Wir sind ASUS, und wir Techniker raten allen von einem Bios update ab wenn es nicht notwendig ist. Ferner glaubt er nicht das Asus das gesagt / bekannt gegeben hat sein Bios aktuell zu halten Ein Biosupdate sei ja kein Treiber welchen man aktuell halten soll"


----------



## Atlantikhawk (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Halten wir also fest: wenn man den Mitarbeiter M.J. am Cheat oder per email eine Antwort bekommt sollte man mit der Aussage ganz vorsichtig sein.Kann auch sein das Asus es extra vorgibt um jeglichen Schaden an den Verbraucher weiter zu geben auch dann wenn der Verbraucher für ein fehlerhaftes Bios nichts kann. 
Selbst dann wird der arme Verbraucher billig abgespeist und ihm indirekt gesagt das er selber Schuld sei.... 

FAZIT: Wir User sind immer die Doofen am Ende der Kette.... hmm...

Nunja wenn ich also meine 20 Eeproms für das MB bekomme können wir also das Problem mit der Version 3016 umgehen.

Das wird uns eine Lehre sein....


----------



## Sverre (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Funktioniert ein  Eeprom Switch?
pimp my mb

so was in der Richtung?
NEW - EEPROM expansion (bank switch adapter) - Parallax Forums


----------



## pipi12 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Was ist wenn man nun die 7700K hat, dann muss man die 3016 flashen. Ich meine mit dem nächsten Update ist alles wieder beim alten....Der Herr im Chat hat geschreiben, es soll ein Update kommen...nur wann wüsste er er nicht.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Sverre schrieb:


> Funktioniert ein  Eeprom Switch?
> pimp my mb
> 
> so was in der Richtung?
> NEW - EEPROM expansion (bank switch adapter) - Parallax Forums



Nun ja so etwas für das MB zu entwickeln bzw zu erwerben ist kein Problem, aber wozu !?
Ich sehe darin kein Vorteil... 2 BIOS-IC auf dem Mainboard um dann zwischen den unterschiedlichen Versionen zu "switchen"

Ich würde nicht wirklich zwischen V3016 und V2003 immerwieder umschalten...

oder habe ich das ganze falschverstanden?!


----------



## Atlantikhawk (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



pipi12 schrieb:


> Was ist wenn man nun die 7700K hat, dann muss man die 3016 flashen. Ich meine mit dem nächsten Update ist alles wieder beim alten....Der Herr im Chat hat geschreiben, es soll ein Update kommen...nur wann wüsste er er nicht.



Ja wenn Du einen i7 7700 der KabyLake Familie hast dann ja, denn der wird wohl erst ab dem V3016 richtig supportet...
(ergo ist V3016 das Update für die KabyLake) 
und dieses Update ist ja auch schon draussen, was der Herr wohl meinte ist das BUG-Fix... das evtl (!) irgandwann mal rauskommen soll/kann/darf.... 

ob die Version V3016  unter i7 7700 dann fehlerfreier läuft als mit dem i7 6700 und der Version 3016 kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen


----------



## Sverre (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Atlantikhawk schrieb:


> Nun ja so etwas für das MB zu entwickeln bzw zu erwerben ist kein Problem, aber wozu !?
> Ich sehe darin kein Vorteil... 2 BIOS-IC auf dem Mainboard um dann zwischen den unterschiedlichen Versionen zu "switchen"
> 
> Ich würde nicht wirklich zwischen V3016 und V2003 immerwieder umschalten...
> ...



Es ging mir um eine kostengünstige und alltagstaugliche Lösung...

Zwischen v2003 und v3100 zu wechseln.. testen.....dann später v2003 mit v 3200 zu überschreiben usw.

Ich hab den Vorteil schätzen gelernt und will diesen inkl. flashback nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Habs nur überflogen, war es denn mit flashback ?! das ist doch ledgl ne Expanderkärtchen mit einem Schalter dran welches ledgl die Betriebspannung VCC umschaltet und so den einen "Tod" legt und den anderen die Versogungsspannung gibt


----------



## Sverre (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Das war nur ein Expanderkärtchen...mir ging es um Mainboards die das nicht haben.
Nicht jeder steht wie du gut im Saft.

Ich nutz das M8E und im letzen Jahr kamen 13 Biosversionen...was hätte ich da gekotzt, jedesmal n Chip neu besorgen zu müssen.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

naja ob ich gut im Saft stehe - eher trink ich es lieber 

Ich kann Dich ja schon verstehen, aber das kommt auch bei den anderen MB vor. Besser wäre es wenn man 2 IC´s hätte 
Eines welches ein "gutes Bios" drin hat und man es hinter Schloss und Riegel verwart und eines zum "flashen" nimmt um zu schauen - ob das neue BiosVersion was taugt oder nen reinfall ist wie V3016.

Wie gesagt: warte auf die Eeproms und dann kann ich Euch mit einem 2 Chip helfen ( nach der oben genannten Variante )
oder dementsprechend auf die passende Versionen zurückflashen.... 



LG Kay


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Atlantikhawk schrieb:


> Besser wäre es wenn man 2 IC´s hätte
> Eines welches ein "gutes Bios" drin hat und man es hinter Schloss und Riegel verwart und eines zum "flashen" nimmt um zu schauen - ob das neue BiosVersion was taugt oder nen reinfall ist wie V3016.


Bei Gigabyte geht das komischerweise:


> Support for* DualBIOS™*


 und das seit etlichen Jahren.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Bei Gigabyte geht das komischerweise:
> und das seit etlichen Jahren.



Auf dem MB ist ja auch das reflashen freigegeben:
"Wird festgestellt, dass ein BIOS durch Virenbefall oder andere Fehler  nicht mehr funktionsfähig ist, wird automatisch beim Booten, vorausgesetzt die entsprechende Option ist aktiviert, das defekte durch das intakte BIOS  ersetzt und das defekte BIOS wird vom intakten BIOS überschrieben."

Hätt ich es vorher gewusst dann hätte ich mir ein ASUS MB mit USB-Reflashfunktion gekauft... mit nur einem BIOS


----------



## DARPA (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Die Dual Bios Umsetzung von Gigabyte ist aber auch nur halbarschig, da das Board selbst entscheidet, wann es welchen Chip anspricht.  Denn manchmal hilft diese Funktion auch nicht.
Besser sind Boards, wo man manuell zwischen beiden Bios Chips wählen kann. Bei meinem Board kann man z.B. auch von einem zum anderen Chip flashen. Also wenn eine Version bricked ist, startet man vom Backup Chip und kopiert dann die Version rüber, so dass wieder beide Chips verwendbar sind.

Das man jetzt hier von der kaputten Bios Version nicht auf eine ältere Version zurück flashen kann, könnte daran liegen, dass mit dem neuen Bios ein neuer Microcode ausgeliefert wurde. Probiert mal, ob man von dem letzten funktionsfähigen Bios auf ein ganz altes (am besten auf das erste) zurück flashen kann oder ob das auch nicht geht. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie das aktuell bei Asus ist.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ich glaub das wird nicht funzen. Hatte das mit dem 3016 versucht die 2003 und 2 weitere (andere frühere ) Vorversionen zurück zu flashen, wobei ich nicht auf die ersten Versionen versucht hatte.. und es hatte nicht geklappt

Meinste das soll eher gehen?! Denke ich nicht da Du wahrscheinlich immer wieder die gleiche Fehlermeldung bekommst.
Ja mit dem Microcode hatte ich auch im Auge....
 Kanns ja mal jetzt mit der 2003 auf eine Vorversion flashen mehr als nicht funzen kanns net


----------



## Atlantikhawk (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Habs grad für Dich mal ausprobiert...

nee ist die gleiche Fehlermeldung...

*Ach so was mir noch einfällt: Habe mal für uns ein eeprom Programmer bestellt.... damit die Leute welche noch V3016 haben auch wieder in den "Genuss kommen " V2003 zu haben 

Wer dann Interesse hat ne PN an mich ....*


----------



## DARPA (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Atlantikhawk schrieb:


> Kanns ja mal jetzt mit der 2003 auf eine Vorversion flashen mehr als nicht funzen kanns net



Ja, darum ging es mir. Hattest du das jetzt getestet und es ging nicht?
Dann hält sich Asus nur an Intels Vorgaben.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



DARPA schrieb:


> Ja, darum ging es mir. Hattest du das jetzt getestet und es ging nicht?
> Dann hält sich Asus nur an Intels Vorgaben.



Jaja habs nur für Dich getan 
Wie sind denn die Vorgaben von INtel ?! Wie Vorgaben...*los sach schon


----------



## DARPA (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Downgrade auf älteren Microcode oder ältere ME ist eigentlich nicht gewünscht. 
Die Boardhersteller scheinen das unterschiedlich zu handhaben.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

hmm scheint mir auch so.. 

habe gestern mal nen OC check gemacht - oder anders gesagt : ICH WAR MUTIG
Bin beim Gaming von 4.7 GHz im 0,1 GHz - Schritten nach oben gegangen und hatte mal meine CPU Temp im Auge gehabt...4,7GHz stabil ( 55°C),  4,8GHz war noch gut ( 67°C ) dann 4,9 GHz war etwas kritisch ( 79° ) und dann.. wollt ich nur gaaanz kurz mal eben 5,0GHz ..... und ?!?!!?! 

für ganze 15 Sekunden hat er durchgehalten... bis dann unter WIN7 64 Bit ein Bluescreen kam und meine Festplatte überprüfte.... und das mit Luftkühlung !!!! 
Hätte ich nicht gedacht - aber noch mal ?! Neeee....


----------



## Atlantikhawk (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

So liebe Leute!

Heute habe ich nun Zeitgehabt mein defekter org. Bios-Chip zu " reparieren" und das abgeknickte 
Beinchen quasi neu verdrahtet.

Funktioniert weiterhin einwandfrei leider nur mit Version 3016.

Mein Eeprom-Programmer ist gestern auch gekommen! *freu*

Nun werd ich das Bios-IC mit der Version 2003 flashen... 

Vielleichts klappts dann kann ich allen helfen um die sch... öne Version 3016 früher los zu werden 

Gruss


----------



## Atlantikhawk (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Soooooooo da bin ich wieder !


Hat leider etwas länger gedauert..... musste erstmal im Programm-Tool das IC finden.
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAABER:

Es hat geklappt!

Kann nun dann von der ach so schönen Version 3016 auf ein X-belibiges zurückflashen!
Bin grad fertig geworden ( war heute bis 3 Uhr wach um unteranderem das IC im Programm zu finden ...  egal ist Wochenende  )... 
Vor 10 min hab ich dann mein repariertes BIOS-IC geflashed
alles abgeklemmt und eingebaut und tá tá ... las mit feuchten Augen V2003 im UEFI !

Also mein Angebot steht.... wer gerne was zurückgeflashed haben möchte kann mir gern eine PN ( Email ) geben

Jedoch sind meine 20 BIOS-IC´s sind noch nicht da  kommen noch ( für diejenigen welche gerne zur Sicherheit 
ein 2. Bios - IC haben möchten )
Somit kann ich erstmal "nur" die org. EEPROM-IC´s zurückflashen... *wobei das Wort "nur" reine Ironie ist *lol

Habe noch paar Bilderchen angehangen....

LG

Kay


----------



## Kennex (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hi Leute,

Habe die selben Probleme mit dem Z170 PRO GAMING/AURA. Habe heute zum ersten mal auf Deutsch nach dem Problem gesucht und bin auf eure Unterhaltung hier gestoßen, nachdem ich mich seit 10 Tagen mit dem Englischen ASUS Support rumschlage.
Der Mitarbeiter dort beharrt darauf, dass ein Rückflash auf ältere Versionen möglich ist... 

Er behauptet es ginge mit ASUS CrashFree BIOS utility. Diese sollte laut ihm automatisch starten wenn man ein FAT32/16 USB Stick mit umbenanntem BIOS einsteckt oder die MB-Support CD im Laufwerk hat.
Ich hab das natürlich inzwischen in allen Ports am Board 3x probiert und mit FAT32 und 16 sowie mit CD, habe auch alle Festplatten ausgesteckt und sogar Grafik-Karte ausgebaut aber natürlich nix.

Habe ihm versucht zu erklären, dass die Utility nur startet wenn die BIOS Checksumme nicht stimmt und, dass das bei mir nicht der Fall ist. Habe ihn auch darauf hingewiesen, dass das gesamte Internet sagt man kann z170-Boards nicht downgraden und habe ihn sogar auf Posts dazu im ASUS eigenen Forum verlinkt.

Er ignoriert das ganze weiterhin und beharrt darauf, dass das geht.

Auch meine Bitte mich doch an einen seiner Kollegen weiter zu geben (vllt. kennt sich da ja einer aus) ignoriert er komplett. Er hat mir jetzt jedoch einen Link zur "Complaints" Webseite gegeben und da werd ich heuite oder morgen wohl mal Dampf ablassen... (Schwer entäuscht von ASUS)


----------



## Atlantikhawk (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Servus im Forum!

*mal kurz gelacht*
Na dann soll er mal zu Dir kommen und das mal eben machen... 
und nimm das für uns mal auf Video auf 

Das geht definitiv nicht - 
da hier zu einem eine Softwaresperre und zum anderem eine Hardwaresperre
gibt. Auf dem Asus-Forum war ich auch - auch auf den internationalen Seiten...


Lass mich raten :  Auch 3016 Version Bios-geupdated ?!
Hab darin intensive Recherchen und Versuche hinter mir inkl. einer neuen Biosversion zu kreiren 
funzt nix die sperren zu umgehen.

Aber trotzdem kein Problem : ich kann das Bios-Eeprom nun zurückflashen
Also wenn Du magst.... hinterlasse einfach eine PN     -- kein Problem und du hast deine alte Version wieder


----------



## Kennex (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Joar hab mir eine Samsung 960 EVO Nvme SSD gegönnt und dachte mir ich mach vor der Installation am besten ein BIOS update (Nvme is ja noch realtiv neu), tja v3016 drauf und jetzt hab ich den Salat.

Die G.Skill Ripjaws 3400 laufen nicht mehr mit XMP Profile und man kann kein Overclock-Profile mehr speichern.

Habe auch schon versucht den Support zu überzeugen mir eine ältere BIOS-Version als v3017 zu flaggen ums überspielen zu können und gefordert sie sollen mir einen neuen BIOS-Chip schicken aber der weigert sich natürlich...

Danke fürs Angebot  aber ich studiere zur Zeit in England ist also wohl einfacher wenn ich einfach die 15€ investiere und mir einen neuen Chip auf Ebay bestelle.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

hmm... wer weiss... was kostet denn die Post von GB nach Old Germany ?! 
Kann ja nich sooo die Welt sein ?! Und schon gar nicht €15 Tacken oder meinste Pfund ?! 
Aber gern geschehen... 
es gibt da noch einen für €13,00, jedoch ist auch der in Deutschland, selbst das finde ich ganz schön viel...


----------



## pipi12 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ist das bei euch auch so, dass in der 3016 die Spannung des Ram zu hoch ist? Ich stelle 1.35V liegt die Spannung tatsächlich bei 1.36V. Sieht man neben der Eingestellten Spannung im Bios. In  AIDA64 ist das auch zu erkennen. Wenn Ich eine Spannung von 1.34V eintrage dann erhalte icj tatsächlich 1.352V o0


----------



## DARPA (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



pipi12 schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch auch so, dass in der 3016 die Spannung des Ram zu hoch ist? Ich stelle 1.35V liegt die Spannung tatsächlich bei 1.36V. Sieht man neben der Eingestellten Spannung im Bios. In  AIDA64 ist das auch zu erkennen. Wenn Ich eine Spannung von 1.34V eintrage dann erhalte icj tatsächlich 1.352V o0



Ist nicht ungewöhnlich.

Wenn du alle Spannungen per Multimeter ausliest, haste dann nochmal leicht andere Werte.


----------



## Sverre (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

@pipi12
Asus Bios Party 

Mein Ram sucht sich das selber aus / zwischen 1,344 und 1,36


----------



## pipi12 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hmm danke, habe den Wert nun auf &1.335 V gestellt. Memtest86+ läuft ohne Fehler. Lass ich dann ma  So.


----------



## batZen23 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

13€ für nen bios chip ist mir einfach zu wild.
Vorallem da bei mir die 3016 "läuft" habe halt nur 3000er anstatt 3200er ram aber deswegen geld ausgeben, was eventuell mit dem nächsten update gepatcht ist?


----------



## Atlantikhawk (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



batZen23 schrieb:


> 13€ für nen bios chip ist mir einfach zu wild.
> Vorallem da bei mir die 3016 "läuft" habe halt nur 3000er anstatt 3200er ram aber deswegen geld ausgeben, was eventuell mit dem nächsten update gepatcht ist?



Sag ich ja selbst 13€ ist echt nicht billig....

Deswegen biete ich es ja an den org. Chip mit einer gewünschten Version ( ob nun 2003 oder what ever ) zu flashen um hier Euch oderanderen zu helfen.
Wer sagt denn auch das es mit einem Bugfix oder neueren BiosVersion alles wieder besser wird ?!?!
Nee bin wieder froh meine 2003 zu haben  daher biete ich es Euch und anderen eben an zu flashen ...


----------



## batZen23 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Danke fürs Angebot aber aktuell habe ich jetzt nicht die Möglichkeit ein paar Tage auf meinen PC zu verzichten


----------



## Atlantikhawk (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



batZen23 schrieb:


> Danke fürs Angebot aber aktuell habe ich jetzt nicht die Möglichkeit ein paar Tage auf meinen PC zu verzichten



Nee kein Problem... kann ich gut nachvollziehen 
Aber vielleicht für die anderen ....  


NACHTRAG:
Hab derweil immer noch nicht meine Bios-Chips bekommen.
Laut unserem Firmenlieferant sollen die Anfang Februar (!!!!) kommen... man man man wenn einmal nen Haar in der Suppe ist dann zieht sich das durch wie ein seidener Faden


----------



## fred-A3 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Atlantikhawk schrieb:


> Hab derweil immer noch nicht meine Bios-Chips bekommen.
> Laut unserem Firmenlieferant sollen die Anfang Februar (!!!!) kommen... man man man wenn einmal nen Haar in der Suppe ist dann zieht sich das durch wie ein seidener Faden



bisschen Zeit habe ich noch..    bin auf alle Fälle dabei..


----------



## Atlantikhawk (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Wie gesagt ich meld mich bei Euch / Dir, wenn die kleinen Käfer dann da sind 
Scheinen ja viele nen Bios 3016 Update gemacht zu haben....


----------



## batZen23 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Atlantikhawk schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich meld mich bei Euch / Dir, wenn die kleinen Käfer dann da sind
> Scheinen ja viele nen Bios 3016 Update gemacht zu haben....



sprach ja auch nichts dagegen. Asus schlägt das ja in der Regel sogar vor. Und bei allen bisherigen Versionen gab es Verbesserungen in Sachen Memory oc stabilität und auch die Version war ja "Improved stability" gekennzeichnet und wurde erst nachträglich in ein Bios Update für kabylake umgekennzeichnet.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



batZen23 schrieb:


> sprach ja auch nichts dagegen. Asus schlägt das ja in der Regel sogar vor. Und bei allen bisherigen Versionen gab es Verbesserungen in Sachen Memory oc stabilität und auch die Version war ja "Improved stability" gekennzeichnet und wurde erst nachträglich in ein Bios Update für kabylake umgekennzeichnet.



Asus schlägt das nur auf der Internetseite vor... 
nur die Techniker per Email und Chat wie gesagt / geschrieben sagten 
-- ZITAT ANFANG ---
" Das wäre uns neu wenn ASUS das vorschlägt.Wir sind ASUS und wir raten Ihnen dringlist davon ab"
-- ZITAT ENDE ---

und die Sache mit der nachträglichen Änderungen auf deren Homepage hat ebenfalls einen etwas bitteren Geschmack...
kann aber auch sein das ich einfach zu alt bin  und einen Belag auf der Zunge hab.... wer weiss


----------



## batZen23 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Atlantikhawk schrieb:


> Asus schlägt das nur auf der Internetseite vor...



Hatte nicht sogar ein User hier geschrieben, dass dieser Updater aus der AISuite (habe den rotz selber nicht installiert) hin auf das notwendige Bios Update hingewiesen hat?


----------



## Atlantikhawk (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ich hab das Programm zwar aber mir hat er bis dato nichts vorgeschlagen - 
bzw ich hab mir darum och kein Kopf gemacht...
Glaube im Handbuch stehts auch drin das man ein aktuelles Update fahren soll... 
Aber solche Auswirkungen hatte ich noch nie - die Erfahrung blieb mir irgendwie fern...


----------



## Kennex (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ich hab jetzt mal beim Englischen Support eine Beschwerde eingereicht, ich will wenigstens mal ein offizieles Statement von ASUS zu dem ganzen...

Mir sind dabei am Ende leider die erlaubten Zeichen ausgegangen bevor ich auch nur die hälfte schreiben konnte^^, aber den Rest kriegt halt dann der arme Mitarbeiter zu hören der nächste Woche per Email antwortet.

"To whom it may concern,
I have recently had, and still have, major problems with my ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming/Aura Motherboard.
The trouble started when I installed the newest official BIOS version for the motherboard (v3016). Which was labeled as "Improve system stability".

However this BIOS version has some major flaws. Ever since I installed I can no longer save overclocking-profiles for the motherboard. I can also no longer run my memory's XMP profile, which means I cannot use the advertised frequency (3400 Mhz as listed in your QVL). 

I am not alone with these problems, a short Google search finds probably hundreds of entries on different forums and websites of people complaining about the same issues. However there has been no response by ASUS on this matter, you are even still offering this faulty BIOS version on your website (it has been up there since the 29. Dec). You only relabeled it to "Support new CPUs" as if nothing ever happened.
I have then contacted the official ASUS support to resolve this matter (I ll include the Email-exchange as a attachment).
Your support send me a instruction on how to use ASUS-CrashFree BIOS to downgrade the BIOS to previous and stable version. Which I tried several times before giving up and going back to google. A short time later I realized that the instructions given to me cannot work because ASUS fundamentally doesn't allow you to downgrade your BIOS on these Motherboards.

A fact which the German ASUS support freely admits stating:
"Ein Rückflashen ist seitends ASUS für das MB Z170 PRO GAMING nicht vorgesehen."
which translates as:
"Downgrading is not supported by ASUS for Motherboards of the Type Z170 PRO GAMING"

A moderator on your ASUS-forums also states:

"USB BIOS Flashback is the only tool that is guaranteed to work for a re-flash or downgrade of BIOS to an older version.That function is not available on your motherboard."

Your support staff however does not admit that and therefore cant help me"


----------



## Atlantikhawk (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Juup hatte ich auch gemacht .... 
Bei Asus direkt und in Deutschland.
Hab jedoxh bis geute weder eine Stellungnahme noch ein pieps gehört.... 

Sag mal bescheid wenn du was von denen bekommst... würde mich breeeenend interessieren


----------



## Atlantikhawk (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Mit Handy habe ich immer Doppeleinträge.... nerv


----------



## ciderboy (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

das ist starker Tobak von Asus. Ich habe leider inzwischen die gleichen Probleme, hat jemand eine Idee wie man das BIOS zurück flashen kann?


----------



## Atlantikhawk (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



ciderboy schrieb:


> das ist starker Tobak von Asus. Ich habe leider inzwischen die gleichen Probleme, hat jemand eine Idee wie man das BIOS zurück flashen kann?



Hallo und herzlich Willkommen im Forum!
Naja wenn Du das alles gelesen hast wirst Du wissen das es so direkt über das Mainboard keine Möglichkeit gibt ein reflash einzuleiten geschweige durch zu führen. Ich habe so einiges versucht und hinter mir...

Es gibt ledgl. die Möglichkeit für €13 einen geflashten neuen Chip zu kaufen 
oder sein eigenen org. Chip über einen speziellen Programmiergerät reflashen zu lassen.

Da ich 13 Tacken zu teuer finde und wer weiss ob die anderen Biosversionen besser werden hab ich mir als Techniker ein Programmiergerät zugelegt.

Da von unseren Firmenlieferant meine bestellten IC's noch nicht da sind kann ich dir ledgl.
anbieten deinen org. Chip zu flashen, was ja auch schon was wert ist aber dann wegen dem Postweg min 2Tage ohne PC bist... wenn dir das -wie einige andere schon -egal ist
musste es nur sagen.... helfe gern...


----------



## Kennex (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ich hab heute ein Kontakt-Formular vom Support gekriegt das ich jetzt ausfülle und angeblich geht das dann direkt in die Development Abteilung. Vllt bringt ASUS ja doch noch nen offizielen Fix raus (Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt)...


----------



## Atlantikhawk (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Kennex schrieb:


> Ich hab heute ein Kontakt-Formular vom Support gekriegt das ich jetzt ausfülle und angeblich geht das dann direkt in die Development Abteilung. Vllt bringt ASUS ja doch noch nen offizielen Fix raus (Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt)...



Ja bleib dran - bei mir haben sie sich bis dato nicht gemeldet.

Auf der Internationalen ASUS Forum hat schon einer bekanntgegeben das ASUS gegen mitte / ende Februar eine neue BIOS - Fix Version herausgeben will... 

naja wer weiss welche Bug´s sich dort einschleichen - nicht jedes Update ist ein gutes... 

*P.S.: die Hoffnung wurde grad von mir erschossen *


----------



## batZen23 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

gestern einen 2003 bios chip bekommen 
endlich wieder xmp profil möglich... den 3016 chip behalte ich für das nächste bios update werde den zuerst flashen und dann ggf. wieder den 2003 einbauen wenn immernoch mist


----------



## Atlantikhawk (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ja wa? Ist doch ein schönes Gefühl wenn wieder alles so funzt wie gewohnt 
Ja so mache ich das auch, ein "never touch that BIOS "-IC und ein "kann man ja mal ausprobieren Bios"-IC
dann sollte nichts passieren... 
Tipp:
vielleicht beide IC noch einen passenden Sockel kaufen dann ist die dauerhafte 
Entnahme nicht so "anstrengend" und Beinchenschohnend ... Ich habs getan, macht sich gutund man hat bei der herausnahme keine krummen oder abgebrochenen Beinchen


----------



## batZen23 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Kannst du so einen Sockel verlinken?


----------



## Atlantikhawk (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

jao... moment... Kaffe leertrinken

808-AG10D | TE Connectivity Durchsteck DIL-Sockel Offene Bauform, 8-Pin gedrehte Kontakte vergoldet, Raster 2.54mm | TE Connectivity


nicht die 


DIL DIP-8-Pin Pol IC Chip Socket Solder Holder Adapter / Sockel RM 2.54mm Pitch  | eBay

die sind schrott... ist aber nur meine persönliche technische Meinung


----------



## batZen23 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Also stecke ich dann den Chip in der Sockel und den Sockel dann aufs Board. Die Beinchen des Sockels sind stabiler und deshalb ist das dann alles einfacher, richtig?


----------



## Atlantikhawk (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Jupp genau so.... und soviel kosten der Sockel nicht.
man kann auch das IC und den Sockel mit dünnen Kabelbinder oder mit schmalem Tape
fixieren und hat dann oben ein Fähnchen zum noch leichteren herausziehen...


----------



## batZen23 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Atlantikhawk schrieb:


> Jupp genau so.... und soviel kosten der Sockel nicht.
> man kann auch das IC und den Sockel mit dünnen Kabelbinder oder mit schmalem Tape
> fixieren und hat dann oben ein Fähnchen zum noch leichteren herausziehen...



808-AG10D | TE Connectivity Durchsteck DIL-Sockel Offene Bauform, 8-Pin gedrehte Kontakte vergoldet, Raster 2.54mm | TE Connectivity

passt bei denen ein Kabelbinder zwischen board und sockel? Weil für mich sieht das nur aus als wenn zwischen Sockel und Chip ein Kabelbinder gehen würde. Die Idee finde ich nämlich gut.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

jaja ich habe es so gemacht.. 
allerdings sollte es ein schmaler sein, gibts ja in unterschiedlichen Farben und Grössen und Ausstattungsmerkmalen.
die Beinchen vom Sockel greifen trotzdem noch in den Sockel des MB


----------



## batZen23 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Atlantikhawk schrieb:


> jaja ich habe es so gemacht..
> allerdings sollte es ein schmaler sein, gibts ja in unterschiedlichen Farben und Grössen und Ausstattungsmerkmalen.
> die Beinchen vom Sockel greifen trotzdem noch in den Sockel des MB



Okay danke, habe mal zwei bestellt beim rausbau des 3016 ist ein beinchen schon ein wenig krumm gewesen, auf dauer bestimmt nicht unbedingt gut wenn man das auf dauer öfters umstecken will.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

nee nicht wirklich - deswegen ja mein kleiner Tipp 
ansonsten kann ich den auch reparieren - so wie meiner  - 
obwohl Operation wohl eher trifft als Reparatur


----------



## DARPA (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Interessant!  Wusste gar nicht, dass die Sockel selbst gesockelt sind


----------



## Atlantikhawk (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Wuhahaha Du mal wieder


----------



## batZen23 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

habe jetzt die aus uk bei Ebay bestellt, die anderen waren nur für geschäftskunden oder irgendwie recht komisch auch für privatkunden. Danke nochmal für die Tipps, so ist das Bios Chip wechseln dann hoffentlich ein klacks ohne Gefahr so ein Beinchen zu maltretieren.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



batZen23 schrieb:


> habe jetzt die aus uk bei Ebay bestellt, die anderen waren nur für geschäftskunden oder irgendwie recht komisch auch für privatkunden. Danke nochmal für die Tipps, so ist das Bios Chip wechseln dann hoffentlich ein klacks ohne Gefahr so ein Beinchen zu maltretieren.



Ansonsten auf Dauer hilft nur gefühlte POWER !!


----------



## gasboil (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Möchte mich auch hier nochmal bei Atlantikhawk bedanken! 

Hatte mein Pro Gaming Bios ebenfalls überstürzt auf 3016 geflasht. Bei mir lief das flashen (im Bios) ohne Probleme.
Der Rechner machte dann einen Neustart und sagte mir das das Bios nun Aktualisiert wird. 
Darauf folgte wieder ein Neustart und der Rechner machte bis auf leuchtende Mainboard LED's und drehende Lüfter keinen Mucks mehr.

Nach Stundenlanger Fehlersuche, bei der ich den halben Rechner zerlegt hab, hab ich nach längerer Suche den Thread hier gefunden.

Hab ich natürlich direkt mal das Angebot von Atlantikhawk zu Reflashen auf 2003 angenommen 
Was soll ich sagen, superfix  Freitag meinen Chip zugeschickt, gestern (Dienstag) wieder voll funktionstüchtig mit 2003 zurückbekommen. Sogar mit diesem Sockelschutz 

Bei ebay hatte ich aber leider auch vorher überstürzt einen 3016er Chip für 13€ bestellt. Er funktioniert zwar ohne Probleme, aber jetzt bleibt erstmal der 2003er drinne und der von ebay fliegt auf Halde für "schlecht durchdachte Bios Update" Experimente


----------



## Atlantikhawk (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Uiuiuiui danke schön für die Blumen!
Gern gesschehen.. und freut mich sehr das es bei Dir geklappt hat!
Mit der Post war eigentlich meine grösste Sorge.... Wer weiss wo da immer der Stempel  hinwandert 
Alles andere war - naja gaaaanz nett 
In der Woche wäre es noch schneller...
Kaum bekommen und schon wieder wech..

Und wie ist es wieder die 2003 zu haben ?!?!  Wie Weihnachten oder besser 

LG Kay


----------



## fred-A3 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

nee, überstürzt habe ich nicht auf  die 3016 Bios Version geflasht..  aber in gutem Glauben... manchmal rächt sich das..

aber ich denke, da sind wir bei @Atlantikhawk gut aufgehoben.. 

Gruß Fred


----------



## Atlantikhawk (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hi Ihr lieben!

So meine BIOS- IC´s sind daaaaaa
Bitte mir per PN ( Email ) sagen wer einen geflashten 25´er EEProm haben möchte.
Bitte auch sagen welchen Mainboard - Typ er hat und auf welche Version er geflasht haben möchte.
( ggf bitte vorher selbst versichern das ein 25 C/B oder Q 128 Bios-Eeprom auf Euern MB befindet)
Bei den Z170 Pro Gaming weiss ich es ... dh nicht das es auch auf dem Z170 i oder A oder anderen Typen auch so sein muss..

Habe allerding erstmal 20 Stück... 
also wer zu erst kommt und mahlt....
ansonsten müsste ich ggf nochmal neu ordern.

LG


----------



## fred-A3 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

,,, so bitte sehr.. sind schon -2 .... weniger

Gruß Fred


----------



## magg14 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige, der mit diesem Update Probleme hat.

Bei mir wird nämlich seit dem Update bei fast jedem Start der Bitlocker Wiederherstellungsschlüssel gefordert. Ganz gut.
Paar Mal an und aus dann gehts meistens...

Nutze eine Samsung 850 Evo mit Hardwareverschlüsselung.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



magg14 schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige, der mit diesem Update Probleme hat.
> 
> Bei mir wird nämlich seit dem Update bei fast jedem Start der Bitlocker Wiederherstellungsschlüssel gefordert. Ganz gut.
> Paar Mal an und aus dann gehts meistens...
> ...




Hi,

Nee leider nicht. Wolltest du auch wieder 2003'er Version,oder...?
Wegen den Key's:
Welches Betriebssystem hast du denn drauf? Schätze mal Win 7?

LG


----------



## magg14 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Atlantikhawk schrieb:


> Welches Betriebssystem hast du denn drauf? Schätze mal Win 7?



Nein, Windows 10. Hatte bei der 2003 keine Probleme mit Bitlocker, daher vermute ich mal, dass es daran liegt.
Deswegen wollte ich mal zurückflashen, was leider nicht geht. Ich finde es auch nicht besonders logisch, nur bei Problemen die neuste BIOS-Version zu flashen.


----------



## _Berge_ (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Heyho zusammen, moin AtlantikHawk super Aktion von dir 

ich hab mal eine Frage an euch, habe auch das Z170 Pro Gaming mit BIOS 2003, könnte mir jetzt nen i7 7700K ergattern, kriege ich da auch Probleme mit dem aktuellen BIOS oder kamen nur Probleme auf mit den Skylakes?


----------



## Atlantikhawk (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



magg14 schrieb:


> Nein, Windows 10. Hatte bei der 2003 keine Probleme mit Bitlocker, daher vermute ich mal, dass es daran liegt.
> Deswegen wollte ich mal zurückflashen, was leider nicht geht. Ich finde es auch nicht besonders logisch, nur bei Problemen die neuste BIOS-Version zu flashen.



Ich kann Dir gerne helfen die Version 2003 wieder zu bekommen wenn du es magst...


----------



## Atlantikhawk (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Heyho zusammen, moin AtlantikHawk super Aktion von dir
> 
> ich hab mal eine Frage an euch, habe auch das Z170 Pro Gaming mit BIOS 2003, könnte mir jetzt nen i7 7700K ergattern, kriege ich da auch Probleme mit dem aktuellen BIOS oder kamen nur Probleme auf mit den Skylakes?



Danke Dir... 
Ich würde Dir nicht den i7 7700K empfehlen... aber ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.
wird auch hier wohl diskutiert, schau mal vielleicht kannst Du Dich hier "thematisch einklinken"

i7 7700K

Aber auf deine Frage zu kommen bezüglich des BIOS:
Nein Du brauchst dann erstrecht das Bios mit der Version 3016, weil erst da wohl die Kaby Lake "richtig" supportet wird.
jedoch hast Du mit einer 3016 Biosversion dann auch diverse OC - und abspeicherungsprobleme.
Bei einigen ist auch vom Betriebssoftwareproblemen die Rede... 
aber davon kann ich garnichts sagen...

LG


----------



## _Berge_ (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

nabend, danke dir für die verlinkung, werd mal reinschauen.

das dass 3016 unumgänglich wird dacht ich mir, nurmit der hoffnung, dass mit nem kaby keine probleme auftreten ^^"

da es für mich quasi ein 1zu1 tausch wäre hätt ichs mal gewagt. Zumal mein 6700K echt ne OC Krücke is  

aber wenn noch solche probleme dazu kommen wird mir schon flau bei dem Gedanken.

ist seit langem mal wieder ein Asus Board in meinem Rechner und dann erwisch ich das mit sovielen Problemen.

Oder der 7700K wandert in ein itx System, mal sehn, danke fürs feedback. Evtl. gibts ja schon leute die es testen konnten und hiermal ein feedback da lassen


----------



## Atlantikhawk (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ja kein Problem aber wenn i7 7700k dann solltest du dir das passende MB mit einem Z270 Chipsatz kaufen


----------



## _Berge_ (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

ja na klar, das is ja sonst mein vorgehen, aber wenn man den schon bekommt muss man ja nich immer neu kaufen ^^


----------



## Atlantikhawk (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

So liebe Leute, 
So langsam muss ich neue Bios-Chip' s ordern...
Habe nur noch 4 Stück  

LG


----------



## Atlantikhawk (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Aus aktuellem Anlass muss ich noch sagen:
Ich bin beim Flashen weder an das  MB noch an die BIOS-Version gebunden

Es wäre besser wenn der BIOS-CHIP gesteckt / gesockelt ist, dann könnt Ihr mir den gerne zum flashen zusenden, welcher postwendend wieder versendet wird ( wer ill schon lange ohne PC sein  )

Ferner kann ich auch wenn es ein 25´er Eeprom ist ( egal ob 25Q 128.... 25B128... 25C128... Hauptsache :25 ) ein IC von mir flashen und zu Euch senden ( wenn Ihr ohne PC nicht sein könnt ( ich könnte es auch nicht  ) und Ihr habt einen 2. als Ersatz oder falls wieder eine neue BIOS - Version gibt zum testen ( was auch nicht so wirklich verkehrt ist )

Falls das BIOS-IC NICHT gesockelt / gesteckt sondern verlötet worden ist - auch kein Problem - nur dann brauch ich Euer Mainboard zum flashen... was jedoch bei den Asus Z170´er und Z270´er Chipsätzen nicht der Fall ist und somit auch nicht nötig wäre, nur für diejenigen welche eben 
nicht ASUS sondern MB andere Hersteller und auch ein BIOS-Problem haben


Nähere Infos oder Probleme einfach mir eine Email oder eine PN schreiben

LG


----------



## Atlantikhawk (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Kam noch weitere Anfragen, daher ....

24´er und andere BIOS-Chipssätze kann ich auch flashen nur brauch ich entweder
- das MB
- den Chip von Euch,
- oder ich muss es sonst bestellen ( Zeit ) 

LG


----------



## batZen23 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hm ich hatte mir ja diese Sockel bestellt:

8 Way Surface Mount IC 0.3in Turned Pin DIL Socket (Pack of 2)  | eBay

Sind gestern angekommen, leider sind die Kontakte so kurz, dass man den Sockel nicht ordentlich ins Board einbauen kann. Hättest du noch andere zu Auswahl die man als privatperson bestellen kann und auch passen?


----------



## Atlantikhawk (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ihhhh nee das sind DIL Du brauchst DIP.
Haste leider falsch bestellt... schreib dir gleich ne PN bin noch auf arbeit


----------



## batZen23 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Atlantikhawk schrieb:


> Ihhhh nee das sind DIL Du brauchst DIP.
> Haste leider falsch bestellt... schreib dir gleich ne PN bin noch auf arbeit



danke!
Die hattest du so verlinkt


----------



## Atlantikhawk (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

WATTT ?!?!?!?!? nee muss guggen...

Nee TATSÄCHLICH !!! oh, dear - i am sooooo sorry, but dont worry about that!
I´ve a new idea! Give me your adress and i send you a right one... for NULL ZERO NADA 

Also schreib mir ne PN !!!! * War ick da besoffen !?!?!


----------



## batZen23 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Atlantikhawk schrieb:


> jao... moment... Kaffe leertrinken
> 
> 808-AG10D | TE Connectivity Durchsteck DIL-Sockel Offene Bauform, 8-Pin gedrehte Kontakte vergoldet, Raster 2.54mm | TE Connectivity
> 
> ...



doch , der zweite


----------



## Atlantikhawk (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Nee das hast Du mir rein gehackt   
Ja ich habs : der Kaffe war schuld... eindeutig.. jawohl!!


----------



## Atlantikhawk (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Gib mir mal eine Adresse per Email.. dann sende ich Dir per Post das richtige  Ding - habs ja auch verbockt *grummel* 

LG


----------



## fred-A3 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

nee, da muss ich schon @Atlantikhawk rechtgeben ... der Kaffee war goldrichtig.. 

der erste Hinweis war absolut eindeutig,, Beispiel zwei zeigt eindeutig nicht dasselbige..  SS = selbst schuld


----------



## Atlantikhawk (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Nee Fred... aber danke...

bin ja auch teilschuld insofern das ich extra für Ihn in England geschaut hatte und dawar das Auge leider schneller


----------



## Atlantikhawk (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Neuer Schwung Bios IC´s aufgrund der vielen Anfragen bestellt...
Kann paar Tage dauern.


----------



## fred-A3 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Sag mal Hallo und ein Dankeschön,

hatte selbst den Umstand mit dem 3016 Bios, aber Dank der Hilfe von @Atlantikhawk konnte das Thema
mit einem neuen Bios Chip bereinigt werden...   problemlos und schnell erledigt !!

Fazit,
man sollte in Zukunft genauer abwägen, ob ein Bios Update notwendig ist, auch wenn durch den Hersteller eine neue Version angeboten wird..

Gruß 
Fred


----------



## Abductee (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



fred-A3 schrieb:


> Fazit,
> man sollte in Zukunft genauer abwägen, ob ein Bios Update notwendig ist, auch wenn durch den Hersteller eine neue Version angeboten wird..



Man sollte in Zukunft abwägen ob man nicht lieber einen Hersteller wählt der noch einen Funken Kundenservice bietet.
Ein Bios-Update hat in den allermeisten Fällen ja einen Sinn.
RAM-Kompatibilität, neue CPU`s, Bugfixes, etc...
Kein Hersteller bringt ein neues Bios nur zum Jux raus.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Nicht jedes Update ist ein gutes Update, es heisst ja nicht zum Jux 
"NEVER TOUCH A RUNNING SYSTEM"
Und nicht jedes BIOS ist nötig... aber mal unangetastet dem davon:

Ob nun ASUS schlecht ist oder Asrock besser naja ist eher ne emotionale Geschmacksache... in der Diskussion beteilige ich mich nicht.
Owohl Asus in diesem Fall mich schon etwas enttäuscht hat, heisst das folglich gleich nicht das Asus ein schlechter Hersteller ist...
Diesmal hats Asus erwischt - morgen ein anderer... 

ABER: wieso lässt man dann kein Reflashen zu?! Das verstehe ich nicht - auch nicht die Begründung 
" Das die alte Vorversion nicht so gut für das System sein soll..." 
Die Biosvorversion funktionierte besser als die aktuelle.. also what the f.... soll das ?! 

Nun ja also bei mir ist die V2003 erstmal "heillig gesprochen worden!" 

LG


----------



## Atlantikhawk (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

INFO: So nun sind die anderen Bios-Flash Eeproms - IC´s auch gekommen...


----------



## cerbero (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Eure Beschwerden bei Asus haben Früchte erbracht... 

Asus z170 pro gaming Bios Profil speichern update 3202

Wer will testen


----------



## Atlantikhawk (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Wuhaha mutige vor.... 
Wenns schiefgeht mir einfach bescheid sagen


----------



## batZen23 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



cerbero schrieb:


> Eure Beschwerden bei Asus haben Früchte erbracht...
> 
> Asus z170 pro gaming Bios Profil speichern update 3202
> 
> Wer will testen



werde meinen 3016 chip mal updaten heute abend/nacht und berichten


----------



## Scru5h (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

ist halt super wenn ich bereits ersatz in form eines z270 extreme4 habe. kein bock den rechner fürn bios update auseinanderzunehmen. oh man ey^^


----------



## batZen23 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Scru5h schrieb:


> ist halt super wenn ich bereits ersatz in form eines z270 extreme4 habe. kein bock den rechner fürn bios update auseinanderzunehmen. oh man ey^^



hm? Bios Chip wechsel dauert 1 minute oder so. 2 Gehäuse schrauben auf, Chip raus, test Chip rein, Gehäuse zu...


----------



## Atlantikhawk (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Also ich wees och nich ob er das mit etwas anderem verwechselt


----------



## Scru5h (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

es geht um das neue bios. nicht den chip wechseln.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Wieso musst Du dann für ein BIOS -Update den Rechner auseinandernehmen ?!?!
Ich versteh immer weniger, wenn ich ehrlich bin.
Bios auf ein Stick - Bios starten - Über ASUS EZ Flash installieren - fertig...

Nix mit öffnen....


----------



## Scru5h (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

ich hab bereits ein anderes board da ich nicht auf ASUS warten wollte  

das asus liegt hier rum und ich wollte es eigentlich die tage zu MF schicken da ASUS kein endkundensupport bietet. zumindest mir nicht.


siehe : Z170 PRO GAMING/AURA BIOS 3016 - Speichern von Profilen nicht mehr möglich



nun ist plötzlich ein neues bios da und jetzt könnte ich das schneller regeln und das board anschließend verkaufen. denn asus kommt mir so schnell nicht mehr in den rechner, das war vorerst das letzte mal. soundkarten können sie keine bauen, monitore sowieso nicht und mainboards schrotten ist ihre neue masche 

oder mir kauft das board jemand ab und flasht dann selber. sonst müsste ich den rechner auseinander nehmen, das board zum flashen einbauen und dan wieder umbauen. eigentlich hab ich dazu überhaupt keine lust.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ahhh nun schliesst sich der Kreis....

Oder Du sendest mir deinen Chip und ich flash dir die 2003 druff... und kannste dann das MB behalten oder besser verkaufen


----------



## Scru5h (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

jetzt wäre das flashback tool/funktion hilfreich. aber das hat das board natürlich nicht^^

gibts denn außer den profilprobleme noch weitere die das 3016er betreffen? 
läut das 3202 auch auf dem aura oder gibts da ne extra version?

weil dann könnte ich das board heute noch in den MP setzen mit dem Hinweis dass es noch geflasht werden muss. viel krieg ich für das gerade mal 4 monate alte board nicht mehr dank dem neuen chipsatz aber ich kann den schaden wenigstens etwas  eindämmen^^


----------



## Atlantikhawk (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Scru5h schrieb:


> jetzt wäre das flashback tool/funktion hilfreich. aber das hat das board natürlich nicht^^
> 
> gibts denn außer den profilprobleme noch weitere die das 3016er betreffen?
> läut das 3202 auch auf dem aura oder gibts da ne extra version?
> ...




Nee Aura ist Extra...die haben bis dato nur die Version 3016
Wie gesagt ich kann dir Dein IC auf 2003 oder sonst was zurückflashen... dann kaste mehr für verlangen


----------



## Atlantikhawk (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Sooo ich habe mal für die Skylake-Freaks das Bios 3202 ausprobiert...

Naja meine Profile konnte ich zwar abspeichern, aber meine OC- Parameter
welche ich wie bei der V2003 drinne hatte nimmt er nicht an.. habe noch 
paar Einstellungsversuche vorgenommen, aber neee....
Ich bleibe bei der V2003... 3202 kann ich ggf nur die Leute empfehlen, welche 
Kabylake haben ud die Schrottversion 3016 loswerden wollen...
Diejenigen, die Skylake-Prozessoren haben, sollten bei der V2003 bleiben 
welche sich besser ( jedenfalls bei mir ) OClocken lässt....


----------



## maijinace (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hey hier geht es ja heiß zu sache. ich hab leider vor 2 Wochen nicht mal mein VIII GENE geupdatet mit Skylake. war das blödeste was ich machen konnte  nach vielen hin un her habe ich es geschafft das es hochfährt aber ganze 60 Sekunden braucht es nun statt gerade mal 5 bis 10. und ich kann nicht zurückflashen da es sonst nicht mehr hochfährt ... ihr hättet da nicht eine idee oder? 

das was so langsam hochfahren lässt ist POST CODE 01 da braucht es geschlagene 15-30 Sekunden. und dabei ist Bildschirm schwarz. Ich habe keine Ahnung was er da macht ...


----------



## Atlantikhawk (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ähm also meine Glaskugel ist etwas Neblig... konnte es nicht klar erkennen,auf welche Version hattest Du das Bios geflasht?


----------



## maijinace (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

sorry hab schon bei sovielen Foren um Hilfe ersucht das ich voll vergessen habe hier etwas zu schreiben  
ich kopiere mal vom anderen Forum:
Hallo Leute, 

also das Wochenende war ich nur damit beschäftigt mein pc gefühlte 100 mal neu aufzusetzen. Denn ich habe blöder weiße mein Bios vom Motherboard auf die aktuellste Version 3007 (knapp zwei Monate alt) geupdatet. 

Nach stundenlange Recherche hab ich herausgefunden das es nicht mit der WLAN Karte startet, habe es dann irgendwie zum laufen gebracht. 

Ich hab nun das Problem, dass mein PC ur langsam hochfährt. Ich drücke den Einschaltknopf die Ventilatoren gehen an und dann wieder aus und erst nach 10 Sekunden ungefähr kommt das Asus Bootlogo von da an ist es normal... 

Ich hab schon versucht zurückzuflashen aber geht nicht PC fährt dann garnicht mehr hoch. Macht eine Dauerschleife in dem es startet und runder fährt und mit startet mein ich das es stromzufuhr bekommt so das die Ventilatoren angehen und nichts mehr. 
______________

jetzt habe ich schon die aktuellere Version drauf 3202 oder so...

und hier noch mein system:
My System: SCREEN: LG Electronics 24GM77-B (1080p, 144 Hz); CPU: Intel Skylake i7 6700K + Noctua NH-U12S; GPU: GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock Premium; MB: Asus ROG Maximus VIII Gene; RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666; PSU: Bequiet P10500W CM; SSD: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB


----------



## Atlantikhawk (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ähm okay...
Also du hast doch den Reflashknopf hinten...
Das macht der nicht bzw dein System fährt nicht mehr hoch? Denkemal das Du CMOS RESET schon wie ich vorher bei einem anderen mal beschrieben hatte durchgeführt hast?

Ansonsten kann ich Ihn auch gerne zurückflashen


----------



## maijinace (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

gestern ist ein wunder geschehen. Ich hatte meinen Schwager zu besuch der kennt sich da viel besser aus als, aber wir haben nichts anderes gemacht als das was ich schon gemacht hatte. wir haben versucht wieder auf die ursprungsversion 1902 zu flashen, dann hatten wir bootloop so wie ich es auch schon vor 2 wochen hatte. haben wir wieder das aktuelle geflasht, da funktioniert alles bis auf das es halt 1 minute braucht zum hochfahren. dann haben wir im BIOS Asmedia 3.1 deaktiviert weil ich das mal irgendwo gelesen hatte und das alles ohne das ich meine WLAN karte eingesteckt hatte und siehe das es hat ohne einen schwarzenbildschirm begonnen zu booten. buah bin ich erleichtern. Achja Asmedia habe ich wieder aktiviert und es geht trozdem  

keine ahnung was es für probleme hatte!


----------



## Rabenfels (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



maijinace schrieb:


> ...Ich hab schon versucht zurückzuflashen aber geht nicht PC fährt dann garnicht mehr hoch...


Nur zur Info, dass Gene hat USB BIOS Flashback. Damit ist es kein Problem das BIOS wieder auf eine ältere Version zu flashen.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Joa das hatte ich ja auch schon gesagt.... 
wieso kaufen sich viele solche MB und wissen 
eigentlich nicht was das MB kann ??


----------



## maijinace (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Rabenfels schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, dass Gene hat USB BIOS Flashback. Damit ist es kein Problem das BIOS wieder auf eine ältere Version zu flashen.



Man glaubt ihr, ich schreib in foren ohne mich in zick tausend post durchgelesen zu haben? 1 man kann über bios nicht zurückflashen weil da der klassische Fehler kommt, egal welches motherboard. Und wenn ich per USB Bios flashback mache, was ich gemacht habe bekomme ich ein bootloop wo ich nicht mehr ins bios kann, ich habe auch CMOS gelöscht, auch mit baterie raus habe ich es versucht. auch ohne Geräte bis auf CPU habe ich es versucht für CPU ausbauen war ich dann zu faul. 
wie gesagt das problem hat sich dann irgendwie gelöst als ich das neue wieder draufgeflasht habe und asmedia 3.1 deaktiviert habe und meine WLAN karte von PCI rausgenommen hatte. Weil beim ersten mal BIOS update konnte ich auch nicht ins bios weil die WLAN karte drinnen war. 

PS ich habe versucht sowohl auf 1902 und 220? zurückzuflashen bei beiden war bootloop. es ginf für 2 sekunden an und ging von selbst wieder aus.


----------



## Rabenfels (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Und glaubst Du, ich würde das schreiben, wenn es nicht so bei mir gewesen wäre?
Ich habe das Z170 Gene gehabt und vom neuen auf älteren Bios Versionen problemlos flashen können.
Beim Z170 Pro Gaming sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Rabenfels schrieb:


> Und glaubst Du, ich würde das schreiben, wenn es nicht so bei mir gewesen wäre?
> Ich habe das Z170 Gene gehabt und vom neuen auf älteren Bios Versionen problemlos flashen können.
> Beim Z170 Pro Gaming sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus.



Nur geringfügig anders... quasi ´nen Hauch anders


----------



## maijinace (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hier die Anleitung wie ich es gemacht habe:
1) Grab a usb flash drive, preferably with nothing on it.
2) Format the usb flash drive to FAT32.
3) Download bios 1902 from the Asus support center.
4) Extract the bios file to the usb flash drive.
5) Rename the bios file to M8G.CAP
6) Insert the usb flash drive into the ROG connect port.
vor 7 habe ich noch Bios auf deafult settings gesetzt 
7) Press and hold the bios flashback button until it starts to flash then release, it should take about 90 seconds. When flashing stops the bios update has completed.
8) Start your pc.
und ab hier gibt es bootloops auch wenn ich alles rausnehme bis auf die cpu. Theoretisch sollte es gehen aber geht bei mir nicht  aber ist eh jetzt egal


----------



## Atlantikhawk (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

So kann ich kein Fehler sehen wenn Du es so gemacht hast.
Nun weiss ich grad nicht ob die Version 1902 für dein MB 
auch deine CPU supportet...


----------



## Rabenfels (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

1902 und 2202 ist für Skylake, 3201 für Kaby Lake.


Edit:
Mainboards verhalten sich manchmal sehr merkwürdig:
Mal hilft es den Rechner Stromlos zu machen und beim anderen mal müssen die Stromstecker vom Board abgezogen werden, damit das Board wieder startet.
Es gibt also einen Unterschied zwischen "Stromlos" und "Stecker abziehen". Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## maijinace (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ich hab skylake und ich hatte 1902 schon drauf bevor ich ein update gemacht hatte. und das steht nirgends das es für Kaby ist. Der Update sollte nur Kaby unterstürzen und nicht skylake ausschließen. Aber ja ich weiß was du meinst  aber mit 3201 funkt jetzt wieder alles. zwar nicht so schnell wie am ersten tag. aber aufjedenfall keine minute  
Das mit dem Strom wusste ich zwar nicht aber habe wie ich damals die Batterie rausgenommen habe auch den stecker gezogen.  aber ehrlich gesagt mag ich eh nicht zurück weil ich hatte das bedürfnis ein update zu machen, weil alles nicht so reibungslos funktioniert hat wie ich es gerne hätte. und jetzt ist alles top bis auf der leicht verzögerte start. aber das ist ok.

habt ihr eine ahnung wich pc einschalte mit der tastertur ? welche settings ich dafür aktivieren muss?

sicher etwas mit ErP


----------



## Scru5h (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

das bios ist immer noch nicht offziell  und für das AURA hab ich noch kein update bekommen

läuft das non aura bios auch auf dem aura ?


----------



## Atlantikhawk (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Wer soll Dir das bitte beantworten ob das aktuelle für Z170 Pro Gaming 3202 auch für Z170 Pro Gaming Aura ist ?!
Wenn es so wäre hättest Du doch auch nen Update, oder nicht ? Demnach wirds wohl nicht funktionieren .. denke ich

andernfalls mal bei ASUS nachfragen... und beten das Du einen kompetenteren Mitarbeiter bekommst als den ich hatte...

Ferner hatte ich Dir doch schon geantwortet:



Atlantikhawk schrieb:


> Nee Aura ist Extra...die haben bis dato nur die Version 3016
> Wie gesagt ich kann dir Dein IC auf 2003 oder sonst was zurückflashen... dann kannste mehr für verlangen


----------



## batZen23 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Danke fürs testen des neuen Bios, bleibe ich mit Skylake wohl einfach beim alten.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

jupp lohnt sich für dich nicht wirklich... 
V2003 ist besser...


----------



## Merkor (3. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Nun ist das 3202 auch offiziell released:

Z170 PRO GAMING | Motherboards | ASUS Global


----------



## Atlantikhawk (4. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Wobei ich trotz meines Tests bei V2003 vorerst bleibe, da meine OC Parameter bei V3202 nicht so akzeptiert werden wie bei V2003


----------



## tregmo (4. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hallo Forum!
Da Ihr Euch hier anscheinend ziemlich gut auskennt und auch experimentierfreudig seid, habe ich mich mal hier angemeldet, um Euch einige Fragen zum Betrieb eines Kaby Lake mit den verschiedenen BIOS-Versionen für das Z170 Pro Gaming zu stellen.
Ich habe mir statt eines Z270 Mainboards gerade das Z170 Pro Gaming gekauft, weil ich damit auch einen Hackintosh, also Mac OSX, betreiben will, und das mit diesem Board gut funktionieren soll. Einen Hackintosh auf Z270 zu betreiben ist bisher eher schwierig, und mit Kaby Lake Prozessoren geht es (noch) gar nicht.
Da das mit dem Hackintosh derzeit noch nicht aktuell ist, sondern erst später mal benötigt wird, habe ich mir nun erst mal den günstigen Pentium G4560 Kaby Lake dazu gekauft, um auf einen besseren Prozessor zu sparen. Außerdem unterstützt dieser Pentium ja H265 Decodierung, was ich fürs DVB-T2 fernsehen am PC gut gebrauchen kann.

Das Board wurde mit BIOS Version 2003 ausgeliefert, und es läuft auch mit dem G4560. Allerdings soll die volle Kaby Lake Unterstützung ja laut ASUS erst ab BIOS Version 3016 gewährleistet sein. Nun meine Fragen:
1.) Wisst Ihr, was die 3xxxer BIOS Versionen in Bezug auf Kaby Lake für einen Vorteil bringen gegenüber der 2003er Version?
2.) Macht es Sinn, für den Betrieb eines Kaby Lake auf die Version 3202 upzugraden? Wenn ja, warum?
3.) Gibt es mittlerweile weitere Erfahrungen mit der gestern erst offiziell veröffentlichten BIOS-Version 3202? Sind die Fehler der 3016er Version in dieser Komplett behoben (z.B.  Betreiben des RAM im XMP Betrieb? Ich werde übrigens 2 x 8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX mit 3000 MHz verbauen)?


----------



## Atlantikhawk (4. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hallo und im PCGH Forum!


1) kaby lake wird erst ab 3016 richtig supportet.
2)da V3016 einige Probleme gab bezügl. OC Parameter welche die CPU und Ram betreffen sowie man sein OC Profil nicht abspeichern konnte ist es sinnig sofern man Kabylakeprozzis hat auf 3202 upzudaten.
3)kann ich dir direkt nicht sagen (habe SkyLake) meine Recherche jedoch dies bezügl. KabyLake soll wohl besser funzen. Ob nun grad dein Ram-typ unter XMP Profil sofort funtzt kann ich nicht sagen. Denke das du auch hier besser beraten wärest alles manuell einzustellen.... als XMP zu nehmen...


----------



## tregmo (4. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

@ Atlantikhawk

Hallo,
danke für Deine Antwort und dass Du mir Mut gemacht hast, das BIOS zu flashen.
Es hat sich gelohnt!
Während ich meinen Ram mit der Bios Version 2003 nicht höher als als auf 2400 MHz takten konnte, brauchte ich jetzt bei der BIOS Version 3202 nur das voreingestellte XMP Profil im EZ Mode auswählen und siehe da: Ram läuft jetzt wie gewünscht auf 3000 MHz.


----------



## tregmo (4. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Lustig: jetzt funktioniert plötzlich auch der Reset-Schalter. Dachte schon, ich hätte was falsch angeschlossen, dabei war das offenbar sogar ein BIOSFEHLER! Krass, dass die sowas nicht vorher testen.


----------



## absoQL (6. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hi Leute, hatte bei mir damals auch das 3016 Bios geflashed, das Verbesserung der Stabilität angegeben wurde. Bis auf das Speichern der OC-Profile hatte ich damit aber keine Probleme (6700K). Ich konnte sogar Vcore für mein OC (4.5Ghz) von 1.310->1.300 senken. Auch mit dem neuen 3202 hatte ich bis jetzt Glück und alles läuft sauber.


----------



## sskopnik (6. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



absoQL schrieb:


> Hi Leute, hatte bei mir damals auch das 3016 Bios geflashed, das Verbesserung der Stabilität angegeben wurde. Bis auf das Speichern der OC-Profile hatte ich damit aber keine Probleme (6700K). Ich konnte sogar Vcore für mein OC (4.5Ghz) von 1.310->1.300 senken. Auch mit dem neuen 3202 hatte ich bis jetzt Glück und alles läuft sauber.



Hier kurz meine Erfahrungen (nutze einen Skylake i5 6600K) Hatte nach einem voreiligen Update auf 3016 nervige Probleme beim Boot: Sporadische "Overclocking failed..." und das obwohl ich im BIOS Default-Parameter geladen hatte! Auch 3202 brachte da keine Abhilfe. 
Nach einem fehlgeschlagenen Reflash-Versuch auf eine ältere Version (danach war das BIOS dann tot...) hab ich mir einen neuen Flash-Baustein per eBay besorgt. Jetzt läuft wieder 2003 ohne irgendwelche Problem...

Lesson learn! Ich habe in den letzten Jahrzehnten einige Boards durch und nie Probleme mit 'nem BIOS-Update gehabt...
Die fehlende Möglichkeit des Reflashs einer älteren BIOS-Version ist ein Witz! Von der mangelnden Qualitätskontrolle bei ASUS will ich jetzt gar nicht reden...

Die nächste PC-Hardware wird bei mir definitiv *nicht* von ASUS kommen...


----------



## Skyn3t (6. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hi Atlantikhawk,

vielen Dank für den schnellen Versand des Bios-Chips.
Fairer Preis und ein schneller Versand, was will man mehr? 
Jetzt habe ich halt einen Backup-Chip mit der stabilen Version 2003, falls bei der Version 3202 das XMP-Profil jetzt wieder funktionieren sollte.

MfG


----------



## Skyn3t (6. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

*update*
Auch mit Version 3202 funktioniert das XMP-Profil hier nicht (Skylake + G.SKILL Trident Z 3000MhZ). PC bootet einfach nicht
Was für ein Saftladen. Also zurück auf Version 2003.
*update*


----------



## absoQL (6. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ich habe die RAM Timings und Clock auch immer manuell eingestellt, da XMP immer extreme Spannungen bei VCCIO und SA draufgeknallt hat. Vielleicht lag es ja daran, dass es bei mir zu keinen größeren Problemen gekommen ist.


----------



## Skyn3t (6. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



absoQL schrieb:


> Ich habe die RAM Timings und Clock auch immer manuell eingestellt, da XMP immer extreme Spannungen bei VCCIO und SA draufgeknallt hat. Vielleicht lag es ja daran, dass es bei mir zu keinen größeren Problemen gekommen ist.



Habe eben alles manuell eingestellt, leider ohne positives Ergebnis. Auch Version 3202 bootet bei mir nicht mit Ram@3000MhZ.
Bis Version 2003 lief alles. Ich bleibe bei Version 2003 und das Thema ist für mich erledigt.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (6. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Alsoo wir ich schon mal geschrieben hatte:

Wer einen Skylake hat soll bitte bei V2003 bleiben
Wer einen Kabylake hat MUSS updaten da erst ab V3016 diese supportet werden.

V3202 beinhaltet Bugfixis von der Fehlerhaften V3016


----------



## absoQL (10. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hab mal ein paar Screenshots mit meinen Einstellungen gemacht. Vielleicht hilft es ja jemandem weiter.  Speicher ist der CMK16GX4M2B3000C15.

http://i.imgur.com/ZvgMDqq.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/CsHZ8qE.jpg


----------



## Atlantikhawk (12. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ok, aber diese sind immer individuell.. 
will damit sagen das man herstellungsbedingt durch Toleranzen 
teilweise ganz andere Werte eingeben muss um zu seinem Ziel zu kommen 
Nicht jeder Riegel ist gleich dem anderen 

Danke Dir aber trotzdem


----------



## TomyTom (17. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hi Atlantikhawk,

danke für den BIOS Chip. Hat alles wunderbar funktioniert!

Eine Kleine anmerkung hier noch bzgl. des aktuellen BIOS:
Nach dem Flashen auf die aktuellste Version (v 3206) war es nicht mehr möglich mit der Logitech G510 das BIOS/UEFI aufzurufen.
Hierfür musste ich eine alte PS/2 Tastatur hernehmen um in das BIOS zu gelangen. Selbst nach der Einstellung der USB-LEGACY Supports war es nicht möglich.
Die angeschlossene USB Maus funktionierte im BIOS/UEFI tadellos.

Laut ASUS-Support wird die Logitech G510 nicht unterstützt. Man sollte eine andere USB- oder eine PS/2 Tastatur nehmen.
Nur seltsam das die Logitech G510 schon in den älteren BIOS Versionen tadellos funktioniert hat !

Persönlich kenne ich noch die Zeit in der es normal war von einem aktuellen BIOS auch wieder auf ein älteres zu wechseln, was bei einem solchen Fall ja dann kein Problem gewesen wäre.
Aber da man wohl das BIOS/UEFI UPDATE-EINBAHNSTRASSEN-DING durchzieht (der Grund hierfür ist mir nach wie vor schleierhaft) ist um so erfreulicher das es User gibt, welche einem hier weiterhelfen können.

Wer hier Probleme mit dem neuen BIOS/UEFI hat und eine ältere Version benötigt, kann sich hier auf alle Fälle auf Hilfe verlassen.


----------



## absoQL (18. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Einfach nen USB->PS/2 Adapter nehmen. Sollte doch kein großes Problem darstellen. Eigenartig ist es natürlich schon, dass ein UEFI eine bestimmte Tastatur nicht unterstütz.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (18. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



TomyTom schrieb:


> Hi Atlantikhawk,
> 
> danke für den BIOS Chip. Hat alles wunderbar funktioniert!
> 
> ...



Hey danke schön, gern geschehen... 

Ja Asus hat leider bei einigen BiosUpdates auch scheinbar 
die USB Protokolle verändert. Damit werden dann auf einmal 
einige Peripheriegeräte, welche noch ältere Protokolle benutzen
auf ein Schlag einfach nicht mehr erkannt....
Warum? Keine Ahnung ..... 
Aber das ist ja nicht das einzige Problem was ich 
von Asus nicht verstehe....


----------



## Klutten (20. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Zur Beachtung für alle, die sich hier geäußert haben:

- Hier gelten Regeln für alle und diese sind zu befolgen!
- Strafen werden nur zwischen der Moderation und dem entsprechenden User diskutiert!
- PNs werden nicht öffentlich ausgestellt!

Sollten weiterhin Kommentare auftauchen, werden diese kommentarlos gelöscht und den Forenregeln entsprechend geahndet.


----------



## Sverre (21. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Wie läuft der Bioschip austausch beim Asus-support ( Preise/Ausfallzeit)?
Das fällt doch unter die Gewährleistung?


----------



## absoQL (26. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hatte heute kurz Zeit zum testen und mein Board schafft max. 3100mhz. Sobald ich den Ram auf 3200mhz stelle bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz und ich muss einen reset machen. Danach bekomme ich die Post failed message und er schickt mich ins Bios. Habe leider nie mit älteren Bios Versionen getestet wie weit ich mit dem Ram komme, weshalb ich nicht sagen kann ob sich durch die V3202 etwas verschlechtert hat. 3000 ging aber bis jetzt immer.

Ich habe auch in einem Corsair forum gelesen, dass man seit 3202 wieder auf eine ältere Bios Version flashen kann. Habe es aber selbst noch nicht ausprobiert. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## batZen23 (27. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



absoQL schrieb:


> Hatte heute kurz Zeit zum testen und mein Board schafft max. 3100mhz. Sobald ich den Ram auf 3200mhz stelle bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz und ich muss einen reset machen. Danach bekomme ich die Post failed message und er schickt mich ins Bios. Habe leider nie mit älteren Bios Versionen getestet wie weit ich mit dem Ram komme, weshalb ich nicht sagen kann ob sich durch die V3202 etwas verschlechtert hat. 3000 ging aber bis jetzt immer.
> 
> Ich habe auch in einem Corsair forum gelesen, dass man seit 3202 wieder auf eine ältere Bios Version flashen kann. Habe es aber selbst noch nicht ausprobiert. Kann das jemand bestätigen?



Ob man mit der neueren Version backflashen kann weiß ich nicht. Ich hatte aber das gleiche Problem mit allen Versionen nach der V2003 hatte ich das problem das Ram Geschwindigkeiten schneller als 3100 mhz zu einem schwarzen Bildschirm führten. Mit der V2003 kein Problem.


----------



## Skyn3t (27. März 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



batZen23 schrieb:


> Ob man mit der neueren Version backflashen kann weiß ich nicht.



Gerade probiert. Man kann nicht von v3202 auf v2003 zurückflashen.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (27. März 2017)

Ich bin wieder hier...
in meinem Revier..
war nie wirklich weg..
hab mich nur versteckt 



Sverre schrieb:


> Wie läuft der Bioschip austausch beim Asus-support ( Preise/Ausfallzeit)?
> Das fällt doch unter die Gewährleistung?



Nee leider nicht, das ist ja das kuriose!
Da Asus aus Ihrer Sicht keine Fehler gemacht haben, bist Du in der Beweispflicht.
Da jedoch der Rechner funktioniert und "lediglich" die OC Parameternicht mehr wie früher angenommen werden handelt es dann hierbei um kein Fehler im eigentlichen Sinn des Herstellers.
Die OC- Werte werden von den Herstellern auch nicht wirklich garantiert, so das sie ggf bei einem fehlerhaften BIOS  wie bei dem 3016 nicht zwangsläufig dafür haftbar gemacht werden können...

Ergo der Dumme ist der User - der "im guten und treuen Glauben" ein Update macht und hofft das alles besser wird - und wenn nicht pech gehabt.... der darf dann gerne Zahlen 

Das gilt für Asus und andere Hersteller



absoQL schrieb:


> Hatte heute kurz Zeit zum testen und mein Board schafft max. 3100mhz. Sobald ich den Ram auf 3200mhz stelle bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz und ich muss einen reset machen. Danach bekomme ich die Post failed message und er schickt mich ins Bios. Habe leider nie mit älteren Bios Versionen getestet wie weit ich mit dem Ram komme, weshalb ich nicht sagen kann ob sich durch die V3202 etwas verschlechtert hat. 3000 ging aber bis jetzt immer.
> 
> Ich habe auch in einem Corsair forum gelesen, dass man seit 3202 wieder auf eine ältere Bios Version flashen kann. Habe es aber selbst noch nicht ausprobiert. Kann das jemand bestätigen?



Hi

also wie ich weiter vorher mal geschrieben hatte, ist die 3202 etwas besser als 3016
einige ( leider nicht alle ) XMP Profile funzen wieder, auch das Abspeichern der OC-Profile.
Nur gebe ich manuell meine Ram-Daten ein - also kein XMP Profil - und da gibt es leider noch weiterhin Probleme...
Daher mein Rat welchen ich früher schon geschrieben hatte : 
Wer einen Skylake Prozzi drin hat sollte besser bei V2003bleiben.
Diejenigen welche ein Kabylake besitzen müssen min 3016 Bios haben und sollten besser auf 3202 Updaten.

Wer einen Z170-Mainboard und einen Kabylake-Prozessor gekauft hat der sollte besser sein Z170 zurückgeben und auf ein Z270 höheres Mainboard wechseln


BTW: Man kann bei dem Asus Z170 MB nicht das Bios IC direkt zurückflashen - das hat nichts mit der Version des BIOS zu tun. Wer das behauptet soll mir das mal ganz genau beschreiben / zeigen 
Das Funktioniert nur mittels externes Programmiergerät

( ähm auch das hatte ich mal irgendwo geschrieben  )


----------



## killer_Intel (5. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hallo,

Bin hier neu und habe aufgrund eines problems mich extra hier angemeldet und hoffe auf Hilfe
Hatte mir für meinen 6700 gebraucht ein Asus Z170 rpo gaming gekauft.
Bei einem Biosupdate gab es hier ein Stromausfall 
Nun geht nichts mehr, auch versucht über USB mein Bios wie in der Anleitung beschrieben wieder zu flashen.
Nichts, kein Muks. Habe ich nun mein Bios geschrottet?


----------



## Atlantikhawk (5. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Stromausfall?  Hast Du einen Hamster? oder eher gehabt? 

Naja also ein Bios-Chip verträgt mehr als man denkt, nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen.
Probiere mal folgendes:
betreibe das Mainboard als Standalonegerät, will heissen: NUR(!) das Netzteil,Tastertur,Maus am Mainboard anschliessen - keine Laufwerke (kein SSD, kein DVD, keine NVMe Festplatten oder andere Periphreiegeräte)

1)Netzteil vom Netzspannung trennen (!)
2) CMOS Batterie raus
3) Batterieklemmen gegenseitig kurzschliessen
4) CMOS-Resetpins ( Handbuch unter CMOS Resett ) kurzschliessen
5) auf dem USB-Stick die .CAP - Version welche Du flashen wolltest gemäss Handbuch umbenennen und kopieren (vom 2.Rechner,Laptop,o.ä) und in einen von den hinteren USBPorts von Deinem Rechner stecken
6) Netzteil an Netz und PC starten


Probiere es mal aus und sage mal beschoid


----------



## Atlantikhawk (7. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hallo @Killer_Intel?! Wie siehts aus?


----------



## killer_Intel (7. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Sorry, musste das ganze 4 mal machen,dann hat es geklappt! Danke dir! dachte schon das ich auch ein neues Ic brauche.
Bist echt nen geiler Typ! mach weiter so! Vielen vielen dank!


----------



## tregmo (7. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

2 Fragen zu dem Vorgehen nach dem Stromausfall.

1.) Nach der Beschreibung von Atlantikhawk soll man auch keinen Monitor anschließen. Dann sieht man doch nicht, was passiert. Oder hat Antlantikhawk nur vergessen, den Monitor auch noch zu erwähnen.

2.) Könnte man auf diese Weise dann nicht auch ein zwangsweises BIOS Downgrade zurück auf 2003 machen, wenn man's braucht?


----------



## Atlantikhawk (7. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



killer_Intel schrieb:


> Sorry, musste das ganze 4 mal machen,dann hat es geklappt! Danke dir! dachte schon das ich auch ein neues Ic brauche.
> Bist echt nen geiler Typ! mach weiter so! Vielen vielen dank!



Freut mich das es bei Dir geklappt hat, meist hat man nicht so ein Glück


----------



## Atlantikhawk (7. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



tregmo schrieb:


> 2 Fragen zu dem Vorgehen nach dem Stromausfall.
> 
> 1.) Nach der Beschreibung von Atlantikhawk soll man auch keinen Monitor anschließen. Dann sieht man doch nicht, was passiert. Oder hat Antlantikhawk nur vergessen, den Monitor auch noch zu erwähnen.
> 
> 2.) Könnte man auf diese Weise dann nicht auch ein zwangsweises BIOS Downgrade zurück auf 2003 machen, wenn man's braucht?



Hi,

zu1) Monitor kannste anschliessen, brauchste aber nicht wirklich, denn wenn man so wie Killer_Intel glück hat merkt das System das mit dem Bios nicht stimmt und bootet vom USB, erkennt das Bios-File mit der entsprechend geänderten Namen/ Version und flashed von sich neu.

Wie gesagt klappt leider nicht immer.

zu2) Nee - wäre schön aber funtzt nicht. Hatte es auch schon mal "einfach so" bei unterschiedlichen Momenten beim Biosflashen den Rechner vom Netz genommen und wie von mir beschrieben versucht, aber es scheint so, das ein Teil des "versauten Bios" nur die gleiche Biosversion im Micocode erkennt und keine ältere...

Kannste ja mal selbst ausprobieren.... *hust*


----------



## DarkSolice (7. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

So, heut das gute neue IC mit der 2003 in der Post gehabt von Atlantikhawk... Mit der beigelegten Anleitung war das ganze in 10min erledigt, alles funzt wieder.... Ein großen Dank nochmals,  hat mir sehr geholfen. Olli


----------



## Matze135 (8. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Atlantikhawk schrieb:


> 4) CMOS-Resetpins ( Handbuch unter CMOS Resett ) kurzschliessen



Mal reine Neugier.
Kannst du mir Verraten wo das im Handbuch steht ?
Ich finde das einfach nicht. Oder ist das auf Seite 1-16 dieser RTC RAM löschen ?


----------



## Atlantikhawk (8. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ja genau der RTC CLEAR... so heisst das im Handbuch.Sorry  danke für den Hinweis. Für mich heisst das immer CMOS-Reset


----------



## Matze135 (8. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Da bist du nicht der einzigste. Ich kenne das auch nur unter CMOS-Reset


----------



## Atlantikhawk (8. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Warum die das nicht einfach weiterhin unter den alten Begriff benennen ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Immer ws neues, bin auch nicht mehr der Jüngste


----------



## Matze135 (8. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Bei Asus wird wohl einer sitzen, der damit sein Geld verdient.


----------



## wmabo303 (20. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hallo, ich habe mich grade durch die ganzen Seiten hier gelesen.. 
Ich habe momentan einen i5 6600k und ein Asus Z170 Pro Gaming. Nun wollte ich gerne einen i7 7700k also dachte ich mir updatest du mal von 1904 auf 3302 da das ja notwendig ist.
Jetzt startet das System aber gar nicht mehr. Kommt kurz das Windows Logo mit "ACPI BIOS Error" und das wiederholt sich dann. Bei der Windows CD das gleiche und bei Hirens Boot CD kommt BIOS not fully ACPI compliant.

Downgrade fubktioniert nur auf 3016 und dort geht es auch nicht. 

Was sind jetzt meine Optionen? Brauche den PC so schnell wie möglich wieder.. 
Würde es funktionieren wenn ich den Kaby Lake kaufe/draufsetze? Brauche ich generell ein neues Mainboard? Hilfe!


----------



## absoQL (20. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Das Update im BIOS gemacht oder in Windows?

Gibt es schon Infos ob Cannonlake (Z370) 6 Core CPUs auch auf Z170 laufen werden? Sockel sollte ja meines Wissens gleich bleiben.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (21. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



wmabo303 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mich grade durch die ganzen Seiten hier gelesen..
> Ich habe momentan einen i5 6600k und ein Asus Z170 Pro Gaming. Nun wollte ich gerne einen i7 7700k also dachte ich mir updatest du mal von 1904 auf 3302 da das ja notwendig ist.
> Jetzt startet das System aber gar nicht mehr. Kommt kurz das Windows Logo mit "ACPI BIOS Error" und das wiederholt sich dann. Bei der Windows CD das gleiche und bei Hirens Boot CD kommt BIOS not fully ACPI compliant.
> 
> ...



Servus!

Also eine Version 3302 gibt es nicht beim Z170 Pro Gaming von Asus - hoffe Du meintest 3202 oder hast Du evtl 
ein falsches Bios-Update gemacht ( gab hier schon solche Fälle )

Wie verstehe ich nicht ganz:  Du hast ein Downgrade auf 3016 gemacht? Wie willst Du denn das gemacht haben?
Geht nicht... das MB lässt kein Downgrade zu.

Evtl auch den CMOS-Resett gemacht?

Aber wenn Du vorhast einen Kabylake Prozzi zu kaufen, dann wäre es besser ein MB mit höheren Chipsatz als den Z170 zu kaufen oder fährst Du gerne einen Porsche mit Trabbimotor 

LG


----------



## wmabo303 (21. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hallo, 
ja ich meine 3202. Und man kann im BIOS einfach die 3016 CAP auswählen mit dieser Ez Flash utility und dann macht er das ohne zu murren.
Cmos Reset und alles mögliche habe ich schon versucht.. 

Okay, ich habe mittlerweile auch schon ein Z270 bestellt, da ich den PC beruflich brauche und ich nicht so lange warten kann. 

Ich würde natürlich trotzdem gerne das Z170 wieder zum laufen kriegen.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (21. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

aha okay, 
wie haste denn das Bios mit der V3202 geflashed? 
Über das Betriebssystem oder per Stick direkt im Bios Flash untility?
kommste denn wenigstens ins Bios?


----------



## wmabo303 (21. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ja ich komme ins BIOS und ich habe das per Stick gemacht.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (21. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Okay kommst ins Bios soweit gut....
Stell mal bitte paar Bilder von deiner Bioseinstellungen rein.
Dann kann ich mit dir alles weitere besprechen, habe ein paar Ideen


----------



## Merkor (22. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Neues BIOS raus für das Asus Z170 Pro Gaming:

Z170 PRO GAMING | Motherboards | ASUS Global

Z170 PRO GAMING BIOS 3401
1.Improve system stability 
2.Enhance system compatibility


----------



## absoQL (24. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Merkor schrieb:


> Neues BIOS raus für das Asus Z170 Pro Gaming:
> 
> Z170 PRO GAMING | Motherboards | ASUS Global
> 
> ...



Hat sich schon jemand getraut und kann berichten? Bei mir (6700K + Bios 3202) ist atm bei 3100mhz Ram schluss.


----------



## _IcedEarth_ (24. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ich hab das gestern drüber gebügelt. Scheint alles zu laufen. Ich hatte das Problem, dass ich nach dem ausschalten der Steckdose Probleme beim übernehmen von xmp nach einem Kaltstart hatte. Bei einem (!!) test hat das jetzt sofort geklappt. Wollte da aber noch etwas warten, bis ich im eigentlichen Thread dazu schreibe.. Vielleicht war das nur Zufall ^^

Gruß

EDIT: Kommando zurück. Kaltstart fehlgeschlagen^^ (btw: der Thread ist hier: Z170 pro Gaming: System POSTed in safe mode; Schaltbare Steckdose)


----------



## absoQL (24. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hab es jetzt auch mal drauf gemacht. Beim RAM hat sich nichts geändert, max. ist noch immer 3100Mhz. Mein OC scheint aber weniger Spannung zu brauchen. Konnte 0.01V runter gehen und BF1 läuft bis jetzt Problemlos. Vor dem Biosupdate hat sich der PC bei BF1 immer nach wenigen Minuten verabschiedet.


----------



## der_sascha (24. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ich habs auch installiert. nur startet mir der rechner nicht mehr neu.... nicht aus dem windows und auch nicht aus dem bios wenn ich mit geänderten einstellungen neustarten will.
kann mir da einer helfen? gibts ne lösung für das problem?


----------



## Merkor (24. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Was sagt er denn? Bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz? Probiere mal einen CMOS Reset und stelle deine Einstellungen neu ein.


----------



## der_sascha (25. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

naja die hintergreund beleuchtung bleibt an aber ich komme dann nichts ins windows
cmos reset mit kurzschließen der 2 pins habe ich schon gemacht kam dann doch wieder vor.

muss den pc dann hard rebooten

kann es sein das mein windows 10 mit dem BIOS update nicht ganz zureckt kommt?


----------



## Atlantikhawk (30. April 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

So bin wieder im Lande und zurück vom Ausland (Berufswegen) ! 
Stehe wieder mit Rat und Tat zur Verfügung


----------



## absoQL (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Asus hat vor kurzem ein neues Bios Utility für das Pro Gaming online gestellt.

BRenamerl
How to use:
1.Extract both BRenamer and BIOS image file into the folder of your preference.
2.Execute Brenamer.exe
3.Brenamer will change all BIOS image file into the correct file name ready for USB BIOS Flashback and Crashfree BIOS 3 to use


----------



## tregmo (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



absoQL schrieb:


> Asus hat vor kurzem ein neues Bios Utility für das Pro Gaming online gestellt.
> 
> BRenamerl
> How to use:
> ...



Das Tool benennt jede Bios-Datei, also die eine Endung CAP hat, egal welche Version, in Z17PG.CAP um. 
Hat jemand Lust, mal auszuprobieren, ob mit einer derart umbenannten BIOS-Datei vielleicht ein Downgrade möglich ist?


----------



## DogsOfWar (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

hab ich grade bei mir ausgeführt. hab das 3202 mit brenamer umbenannt in Z17PG.CAP und dann vom stick aus im bios geflasht. 

grund dafür war grade nen seltsames prob. hab seit freitag nen 7600k drin und eben merk ich das wenn ich zB prime oder cpuz stess test laufen lass im hwmon oder aida cpu takt nur max auf 3,5 ghz geht ob wohl bios default geladen war und auch sonst nix im win verändert war. mit 3202 geht er nun wieder auf 4022ghz auf allen pötten. komisch..

ich glaube 3401 is fehlerhaft!?

hab seit freitag die ganze zeit mit 3401 rumgespielt und komme max auf 5.0ghz bei 1.42 vc primestable. hatte immermal wieder auf mein 24/7 setting, stock cpu + ram @ 2400 cl15-35-1T gestellt und lief trotzdem immer auf last bei 4022ghz. naja bis heute!

und nochwas ist mir grad aufgefallen, mit 3401 hatte ich ständig wechselnde VID und vC im bios(stock). mal war 1.072 vid/vc (so wie jtz bei 3202 die ganze zeit) und dann nach nem bios save und gleich wieder ins bios hatte ich dann danach 1.136 vid/vc. später dann sporadisch wiedermal 1.072v. 

beim ocen auf 4.5, 4.8 und 5.0 hatte ich immer durchgehend 1.072 unverändert. vlt doch besser nen 270 strix zu holen..


----------



## Atlantikhawk (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Also bei einem Prozzi i5 7600 Kaby macht ein 270 Board schon eher Sinn als ein 170


----------



## DARPA (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Warum?


----------



## Atlantikhawk (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Da hat der Kaby 4 Lanes mehr und generell ist der Kaby eigentlich auf den Z270 Chipsatz konzipiert


----------



## DARPA (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Die CPU ist doch nicht auf den Chipsatz konzipiert. Es gibt ja sogar pro Sockel und Generation mehrere Chipsätze.

Wenn man neu kauft, dann hat die geringfügig bessere Ausstattung von Z270 natürlich Vorteile, aber bezüglich Lauffähigkeit hat der Chipsatz keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hatte mich evtl falsch ausgedrückt.
Ich meinte wenn man schon so ein Prozzi kauft dann sollte man auch ein passenderes Mainboard kaufen, wo der Prozzi besser ausgenutzt wird. Denn was bringt es einem, einen guten und leistungsstarken Prozzi zu kaufen welches durch das Mainboard ausgebremst wird bzw nicht richtig genutzt wird?
Das meinte ich mit konzipiert...

klar läuft der Kaby auch bei Z170 Chipsätzen, das ist und bleibt  unbestritten - aber ohne einer besseren Ausstattung / Ausnutzung unter dem Sockel der CPU...


----------



## DARPA (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Es gibt kein besseres Ausnutzen des Prozessors. Die bessere Ausstattung IST der Chipsatz. Pack mal einen 6700K auf nen Z270 Board 
Der Sockel ist sonst absolut identisch.

Die Performance hängt immer noch vom Layout und Bios des Boards ab.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ach man ja stimmt der Z270 macht das ja mit den 4 zusätzlichen Lanes... *mist mist mist*
lässt mir aber auch keine Chance


----------



## tregmo (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



DogsOfWar schrieb:


> hab ich grade bei mir ausgeführt. hab das 3202 mit brenamer umbenannt in Z17PG.CAP und dann vom stick aus im bios geflasht.



Das sind doch gute Neuigkeiten! Dann scheint nun mit diesem Renamer Tool ein Downgrade der BIOS-Firmware doch möglich zu sein 

Ich habe übrigens mein Z170 PG Board auch auf 3401 geflashed, und habe bei meinem Pentium G4560 mit Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 keine Probleme (verwende im Wesentlichen das vorgegebene XMP Profil).


----------



## DogsOfWar (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

@tregmo: hatte vorher auch den g4560 drauf. lief mit 3401 ohne probs. erst mit dem i5 gings dann los.

@Atlantikhawk: hab mir das z170 geholt weil mir Preis/Leistung bzw Ausstattung gegenüber den 270 Stix besser gefallt. die 4 lanes mehr bringen dem i5 bzw mir gar nix weil ich keine zwei m2 ssd's im raid betreibe, also von daher.. Intel hat von anfang an gesagt das die Kaby's auf z170 laufen. von daher isses wohl nur nen Asus bios problem denk ich mal. mit 3202 wie gesagt gibts absolut keine macken bei mir!!


----------



## DogsOfWar (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

hab grad mal zurück zu 3401 gewechselt. 

schon komisch weil wenn ram auf 2133 mhz steht dann ist im bios ne vc von 1.136 v und hw mon geht bei prime small ffts auf 1.256 v und wenn ich ram auf 2400 mhz stelle geht vc im bios auf 1.072 zurück und prime small ffts zeigt hwmon dann 1.104 v an. mit 2133 ram takt wird dann auch deutlich heisser mit 69 grad anstatt wie mit 2400 und 65 grad.

ausserdem funzt dieses Asus Multicore Enhancement nicht richtig weil sollte eigl turbo auf 4.2ghz auf alle kerne bringen. is aber nur 4.0ghz was quasie intel vorgabe ist, wie wenn man AME disabled.


----------



## DogsOfWar (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

hm, kay hab anscheinend das nächste rätsel gelöst!?

wenn ich im bios jeweils alles auf auto bzw nur ram takt oder gleich alles auf oc stelle dann ist dieses asus multicore enhancement aus!

wenn ich jedoch auf xmp stelle, was bei meinen 2133er ram quasie auf 2133 einstellt kommt danach ja vom bios die frage ob ich AME on/off haben möchte und wenn ich on wähle passiert folgendes..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zworgik (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Huhu zusammen.

@Atlantikhawk: Vielen vielen Dank für deine super schnelle Hilfe und den BIOS-Chip, den du mir geschickt hast. Das Wechseln hat wunderbar einfach geklappt. Alles rennt jetzt wieder so wie es soll und ich bin froh den Thread hier gefunden zu haben. Danke dir!

Viele Grüße
Max


----------



## DogsOfWar (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

ich seh grad, isn neues bios draussen seit heute vers. 3402: Z170 PRO GAMING | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland

werds gleich mal flashen da ich mit dem bis dato aktuellen 3401 doch sehr unzufrieden bin. avx offset zB stellt sich nicht auf den wert 0 zurück und solche sachen..


----------



## Merkor (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Und? Wie läuft das 3402? Der kleine Versionssprung lässt ja keine großen Änderungen vermuten bzw. erwarten...


----------



## DogsOfWar (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

läuft im grunde genausogut wie 3401. das einzigste was stört ist das wenn man den avx offset verändert und dann wieder zurück auf 0 stellt dieser zwar scheinbar im bios wieder zurück gestellt ist aber im windows das dann tatsächlich nicht ist. das ganze kann man aber per intel xtu wieder zurück auf null setzen oder eben mit nem cmos clr. ansonsten ist das 3402 vollkommen stabil und schnell in meinem fall.

oc bei mir wie folgt: 4.0ghz@0.96vc, 4.5ghz@1.15vc, 4.8ghz@1.26vc, 5.0ghz@1.35ghz jeweils prime 26.6 stable (2h)

ausser dem avx offset sind mir keine weiteren probleme bekannt wozu allerdings der brenamer gut sein soll erschliesst sich mir nicht so ganz. biose, egal mit normalem name als auch umbenannt, lassen sich vorwärts und rückwärts flashen. hm..


----------



## tregmo (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



DogsOfWar schrieb:


> wozu allerdings der brenamer gut sein soll erschliesst sich mir nicht so ganz. biose, egal mit normalem name als auch umbenannt, lassen sich vorwärts und rückwärts flashen. hm..



Da es mich interessiert hat, ob ich, falls ich mir später mal einen Skylake zulegen sollte, auf Bios Version 3202 zurück flashen kann, habe ich es jetzt auch mal ausprobiert.  Ich habe ohne Umbenennung der Bios-Dateien vom USB Stick zurück geflashed von Bios Version 3401 (vorher auf "Optimized Defaults" gesetzt) auf 3202, und dann von 3202 auf 3402 geflashed. Ging alles ohne Probleme.
Verstehe nicht, warum es hier immer hieß, zurück flashen geht nicht. Also zumindest ab Bios Version 3401 geht's.
Ansonsten bisher keine Probleme mit der Version 3402 und XMP Profil bei mir feststellbar.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Man kann ledglich bis auf die 3202 zurückflashen - auf eine vorherige Version geht nicht.Einen Brenamer braucht man nicht.
Wenn man aber auf eine ältere Version als die V3202 zurückflashen will so muss man das BIOS-IC direkt flashen.


----------



## tregmo (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

hatte Unsinn geschrieben. Gelöscht.


----------



## DARPA (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Nochmal, es kann mit dem Microcode zusammen hängen, dass man bei Asus eventuell nur innerhalb der gleichen Revison zurück flashen kann.


----------



## DogsOfWar (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

hm, möglich wegen der kabys und dessen "verbesserten" micro code wegen dem avx temperaturproblem. kann schon sein.

wenn ich so überlege, meine beiden bretter (eins ist mir kaputt gegangen) kamen beide mit bios 2003. hab dann immer gleich mit meinem skylake celeron geflasht damit ich meine kabys verwenden konnte. und immer gleich auf 3202. 3016 hab ich glaube nie benutzt. weiter als 3202 zurück war ich somit auch noch nie. also zw 3202 und 3402 gehts ohne probs hoch und runter. leider ist meine wlp alle sonst würd ich mal den celeron reinhängen und versuchen auf 2003 zurück zu flashen. mach ich aber wenn ich neue wlp hab. intressiert mich jtz auch!!


----------



## tregmo (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Jetzt habe ich auch mal interessehalber versucht, von 3402 auf 2003 zurück zu flashen, und ich kann bestätigen, dass es nicht funktioniert. Auch nicht nach Umbennennung mit dem Renamer. Es gibt die Fehlermeldung, es handele sich nicht um ein "proper Bios". Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass jemand, der was davon versteht, die aktuellen Bios Versionen leicht patchen kann, so dass es doch geht.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

nun wie ich in meinem Thread mal geschrieben hatte habe ich mehrere Versuche hinter mir 
auch den Microcode auszulesen und zu verändern. All das brachte nichts. 
Es ist zum einen ein software- sowie auch ein hardwareseitiger Schutz drin.


Alles vor 3016 kann man nur mittels eines Programmiergeräts flashen und alles was >3202 ist über das Biossetup.
Warum Asus das nun ab 3202 geändert hat - keine Ahnung. Hab mal ne Email an Asus gesandt warum sie es für die anderen
nicht auch ändern - mal sehen was sie sagen - wenn sie was sagen.....


----------



## DogsOfWar (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

kommt durchaus vor das sie antworten. wir hatten sowas ähnliches schonmal und da haben sie drauf reagiert. wir können nur hoffen weil das so kein zustand ist für die Skylake User!!


----------



## Atlantikhawk (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

So wollte mal mein Statemant abgeben bezüglich Asus- Anschreiben....

bis dato kam nix von den Leuten... was ja mal wieder mehr als enttäuschend ist.
Hatte es mir aber schon vorher gedacht. Schade....


----------



## tregmo (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Aber ein neues Bios haben sie gestern rausgebracht (3501).
Geändert: Add above 4G decording BIOS item for mining purpose
Keine Ahnung ob man das braucht.


----------



## xyoutlaw (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hi!
Jemand Erfahrung mit dem neuen Bios? 3501?
Wozu ist die 4G funktion gut?


----------



## DogsOfWar (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

@Atlantikhawk: war ja irgwie zu erwarten. was sowas angeht ist Asus fürn "Asus.." 

btw: hab nen ähnlichen Thread wegen Skylake und oc bei computerbase.de am laufen mit Dr.Death in der haubtrolle: Z170 Pro Gaming nutzt nicht die eingestellte Offest Spannung - ComputerBase Forum 
er hat auch probs mit seinem 6700k und den neusten KLake bios versionen. vlt hast ja mal lust zu lesen und kannst was dazu sagen.

@tregmo & xyoutlaw: grad version 3501 entdeckt und dann gesehn das ihr schon bescheid wisst. während mein essen in der micro erhitzt wird werd ichs mal drauf schleudern und dann berichten. soll ja nen neuen Microcode für alle Sky und Kabys mit HT geben wegen diesem HT "Bug" über den berichtet wurde. betrifft mich zwar nicht aber vlt wird ja endlich mal SST für z170 nachgereicht.

werd gleich mal berichten wie sich 3501 anfühlt, quasie.. 0.o

€dit: hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neues bios 3501 bedeutet bei mir immo das ich immer noch den alten microcode 0x42 bzw 42h drauf habe, SST immernoch fehlt und ich meine ganzen alten oc profile auf meinem stick nicht mehr laden kann. hat sich also doch was verändert. nur was..

ich meld mich wieder wenn was abspacken sollte, etc

"Add above 4G decording BIOS item for mining purpose" - hm..


----------



## DogsOfWar (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

hab letzte nacht WinTV und occt auf meinem 4.4ghz/1.15vc, 15-35-2T/1200/1.15vd, LLC3 preset laufen lassen und werte sind normal wie mit 3402. also von Kaby Lake seite keine probs mit 3501 wies aussieht.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



DogsOfWar schrieb:


> @Atlantikhawk: war ja irgwie zu erwarten. was sowas angeht ist Asus fürn "Asus.."
> 
> btw: hab nen ähnlichen Thread wegen Skylake und oc bei computerbase.de am laufen mit Dr.Death in der haubtrolle: Z170 Pro Gaming nutzt nicht die eingestellte Offest Spannung - ComputerBase Forum
> er hat auch probs mit seinem 6700k und den neusten KLake bios versionen. vlt hast ja mal lust zu lesen und kannst was dazu sagen.



Joo werde ich machen.. evtl kann ich da helfen...


----------



## Laggy.NET (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hallo, ich hab noch 1904 drauf.

Gibts eigentlich irgend nen Grund upzudaten? (aus Prinzip hätte ich ja schon gerne alles aktuell )

Grundsätzlich lasse ich die CPU (vorerst) nur @ Stock laufen und nutze das 3200 MHz XMP Profil meines RAM. Läuft eigentlich absolut Problemlos, also... Never Change a running system?

Das Microcode Update für den HT Bug scheint ja eh noch nicht ausgeliefert zu werden, also besser alles so lassen, wies ist?


----------



## DogsOfWar (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

das liegt ganz bei dir. kann dir da leider zu nix raten. kann nur sagen das bei mir mit meinem Kaby Lake i5 alles super läuft. 

oc und auch sonst alles absolut problemlos, schnell und sehr sparsam. das z170 PG is wirklich eins der besten Asus bretter die ich bis jtz hatte.


----------



## absoQL (4. August 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Wieviel Spannung legt denn bei euch das Board bei SA und IO an wenn ihr das XMP Profil bei z.B. 3000er oder 3200er RAM ladet?


----------



## ecc0o (8. August 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hallo,

habe das ASUS z170 Pro Gaming mit dem BIOS 3401. Und folgende Erscheinung mit dem Arbeitsspeicher.

Mir ist aufgefallen das die Geschwindigkeit des Arbeitsspeichers, z.B. wenn ich erst einmal von der Stock Taktung von 4,2GHz CPU ausgehe und mein Arbeitsspeicher G.Skill, 2x 8GB mit 3200MHz Stock getaktet, bringt dann in AIDA um die 44.000MB/s.
Jetzt takte ich die CPU auf 4,5GHz und mache wiederholt den AIDA SystemCacheBench und siehe da, die Geschwindigkeit ist bis auf 38.000MB/s abgefallen. Der RAM ist immer noch auf 3200MHz!

Bei anderen Modulen, den Hyper-X 2666MHz mit OC auf 3100MHz das selbe Erscheinungsbild. Und die gingen sonst auch bei 4,5GHz CPU Taktung um die 43.000MB/s.

Habt ihr auch dieses Ergebnis?


----------



## ecc0o (11. August 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin wieder auf der guten Seite der BIOS Version, auf 1904 Version. 
Und wenn in mit meiner CPU auf 4,5 GHz bin, liefert mein Speicher immer noch die volle Geschwindigkeit.

Auf jeden Fall wieder glücklich das mein 6700k auch im OC Modus mit dem Speicher wieder Vollgas  macht.

Und an allen in diesem Thread ein Danke


----------



## absoQL (13. August 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



ecc0o schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe das ASUS z170 Pro Gaming mit dem BIOS 3401. Und folgende Erscheinung mit dem Arbeitsspeicher.
> 
> ...



6700K @ 4.5Ghz, 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance 3000, Bios 3401

Komme in AIDA beim Lesen auf 42.000 und schreiben auf 45.000 MB/s


----------



## DogsOfWar (8. September 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

hm, moin. also irgwie hat auch das neuste 3501 ne macke! irgwas stimmt da mit der spannung nicht. 

normal betreib ich ja alles @stock und alles steht auf auto. von zeit zu zeit stell ich dann aber mal den ai overclock switch auf manuell weil das etwas die spannung senkt. um genau zu sein von 1.136 auf 1.070vc im bios und unter last im w10 dann von 1.250 auf 1.150vc. vid ist etwas höher jeweils. LLC auf auto. rest auch.

problem mit 3501 ist nun, wenn ich auf 1.070vc laufen hab, das mir ab und an manche games zB x plane 11 und vor allem mein wichtigstes tool WinTV jeweils beim beenden einfrieren und per taskmanager beendet werden müssen. des weiteren muss ich, um auf alle meine oc ergebnisse zu kommen, bei jeder von mir mit OCCT und prime 27.9 geprüften frequenz jeweils bis zu 0.03vc dazu geben um fehlerfreie testergebnisse zu bekommen. zum anderen macht die lüfterseuerung komische sachen. bei jeden bios vor 3501 hatte ich immer das der vordere lüfter nen tick langsamer vom setup eingestellt wurde als der hintere. bei 3501 ist dies aber genau andersrum.

bin grad eben zurück zu 3402 gewechselt und alles ist wieder normal! auch kurz oc getestet und alles wie vorher.

mal so zur info: hab vor rund 2 wochen mal den asus supp angemailt um zu fragen ob denn das z170 pg nochmal nen bios mit dem neuen microcode bekommt wegen des sky und kabylake HT problems. erst wusste der mitarbeiter gar nicht was ich wollte, hm, dann kam folgende antwort auf meine frage ob ich das pg behalten kann oder auf nen z270 strix f wechseln sollte..

Sehr geehrter Herr bla,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an unseren Kundendienst.

Auch für die Z170er Boards wird es noch passende Bios Updates geben. Allerdings kann dies noch ein paar Wochen bis zur Veröffentlichung dauern.

Ich hoffe, die Antwort war für Sie hilfreich.
Sind allerdings noch Fragen offen, freue ich mich auf Ihre Rückmeldung.

Sie erhalten in den kommenden Tagen per E-Mail einen LINK zu einer finalen Zufriedenheitsumfrage. 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn Sie an dieser Umfrage teilnehmen und meinen Support positiv bewerten.

Bitte fügen Sie einer Antwort immer den gesamten Schriftverkehr bei!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Technical Support Division ASUS Germany
i.A. Torsten Heitmann

ASUS Computer GmbH 
Harkortstrasse. 21-23
D-40880 Ratingen
Germany 

in der zufriedenheitsumfrage hab ich dann mal bisschen dampf abgelassen was den kargen softwaresupport angeht. so geil die asus bretter auch immer waren, über die letzten 13 jahre, so unterirdisch ist die jeweilige seite zum dazugehörigen brett. ganz zu schweigen von den älteren chipsätzen wie unserem z170 bzw deren vorgängern. das machen hersteller wie Msi und Gigabyte teilweise besser.

hm.. 0.o

€dit: bin mir grad nicht sicher ob ich mir das nur einbilde aber irgwie starten manche sachen schneller mit dem 3402. mby vlt doch was ernsteres mit dem 3501 nicht in ordnung. you never know..

€dit2: also gestern hatte ich an genau gleicher stelle um die 70 fps bei absolut gleicher konstellation.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im cockpit am boden hab ich normal höchstens, ohne echtwetter berechnung, um die 65 fps(mit cirrus wolken). ich fliege meisten in rom los über die alpen und lande dann in insbruck und das so ziemlich jeden tag. von daher weiss ich ganz genau wieviel fps ich wo hab. heut sinds allerdings etwas mehr.. grad eben, bevor ich das echtwetter ausgestellt hatte, warens 75 fps. mit cirrus wolken sinds 85. in der aussenansicht, auf dem bild oben, hatte ich beim erstellen des bildes noch echtwetter aktiv. nun, mit cirrus wolken hab ich 120 fps. und das am boden, IRRE!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe absolut nix verändert ausser bios von 3501 auf 3402 zurück. im bios sind nur die licht effekte auf still gestellt und das bootlogo deaktiviert. qfan hab ich durchlaufen lassen weil meine Phanteks fans kein pwm haben. gebootet wird in den advanced mode und der rest steht auf auto.

na DAS soll mir mal bitte jemand erklären..


----------



## And101 (10. September 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hallo

Ich habe ein Asus Z170 und ein Intel 6700. Wollte heute ein BIOS Update machen hab alles nach Anleitung gemacht aber jetzt ist der PC tot. Nur noch schwarzer Bildschirm . Hab Graka, RAM Festplatten alles raus Batterie raus reset usw. Immer noch schwarzer Bildschirm. Schätze mein bios ist hops gegangen. 
Kann ich mir einfach einen neuen BIOS Chip holen ? Gibts ja im Netz und eBay und wechseln bei dem Mainboard? Oder mainbord einschicken hab zwar noch Garantie aber weis jetzt ob die sowas deckt außerdem ist dann das Bord wochenlang weg und ich brauch eigentlich den PC

Ich bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Rabenfels (11. September 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Auch mal die beiden Netzteil Stecker vom Board trennen, wäre noch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (12. September 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



And101 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe ein Asus Z170 und ein Intel 6700. Wollte heute ein BIOS Update machen hab alles nach Anleitung gemacht aber jetzt ist der PC tot. Nur noch schwarzer Bildschirm . Hab Graka, RAM Festplatten alles raus Batterie raus reset usw. Immer noch schwarzer Bildschirm. Schätze mein bios ist hops gegangen.
> Kann ich mir einfach einen neuen BIOS Chip holen ? Gibts ja im Netz und eBay und wechseln bei dem Mainboard? Oder mainbord einschicken hab zwar noch Garantie aber weis jetzt ob die sowas deckt außerdem ist dann das Bord wochenlang weg und ich brauch eigentlich den PC
> ...



Servus...
Wie hast Du das BIOS Update gemacht ? 
1) Über das Betriebssystem oder über das Bios, 
2) über Online (Internet) oder  über den USB-Stick?
3) Hast Du vor dem Flash ggf deine alte Version auf default gesetzt ?


----------



## Rabenfels (12. September 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



And101 schrieb:


> ...Ich bitte um Hilfe


Dann sollte man sich auch melden, wenn sich andere schon die Arbeit machen und Dir helfen wollen.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (17. September 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Tja wer nicht will der hat schon...


----------



## DjiNN87 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hallo !

Ich hatte leider auch das Problem das der Speicher nicht mehr mit XMP lief, bei dem neuesten BIOS, also habe ich mir einen Chip mit der Version 2003 zugelegt, mit diesem läuft alles wieder normal, bis auf ein Problem: der PC hängt sich beim Bootscreen nach dem Bios Postscreen auf und der Monitor bekommt kein Signal mehr ( manchmal steht auch einfach nur das Asus Logo da) wenn ich den Reset Knopf drücke fährt der PC dann normal hoch. Das Problem taucht nun leider auch bei meinem alten BIOS Chip auf mit der Version 3501, auch wenn alles auf default steht.

Mein System:
OS: Windows 10 Pro 64bit
CPU: Intel i7 6700K
Mainboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
Kühler: Noctua NHD15
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws V 2 x 8 GB DDR4 3200mhz 16-16-16-36
GPU: Asus ROG Strix GTX 1080Ti OC
Nvme-SSD: Samsung SSD 950 Pro 256GB
Sata-SSD: Samsung SSD 830 128GB
Netzteil: beQuiet! Systempower 8 600W

Kann mir jemand helfen ?

Edit: bisher erfolglos unternommen um das Problem zu lösen: Bios Reset (in UEFI + 2 Pins auf dem Board), Windows neu installiert.


----------



## DogsOfWar (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

das problem hatte ich auch ne weile. bei mir lag das allerdings nicht am bios sondern an den derzeitig aktuellen nVidia treibern 385.28 - 385.69. habe dann die schnellstart funktion(systemsteuerung/energieoptionen/drücken des netzschalters) deaktiviert und danach war wieder alles normal. seit dem aktuellem 387.92 treiber besteht bei mir das problem nicht mehr. bei mir kam dieser fehler jedes mal wenn ich einen der 385er treiber frisch installiert hatte und danach nen reset gemacht habe aber auch sporadisch zwischendurch.

xmp ist doch eigl gar nicht so wichtig. stell die werte doch einfach von hand ein.  vccio und vccsa müssen ja sowieso von hand eingestellt werden denn bei 3200er ram werden System Agent und VCCIO Spannung viel zu hoch vom board gewählt. xmp stellt meines wissens nur die vD ein aber der rest wird vom brett gewählt!

btw&fyi: zu meinem obrigen prob mit dem 3501. ein cmos clear hat geholfen. hab ich bis jtz nach nem bios flash eigl nie wirklich für nötig gehalten aber so kann man sich täuschen^^


----------



## absoQL (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

habe auch aufgegeben meine 3000er LPX auf 3200 zu übertakten. Kiste startet damit einfach nicht. Hab anstatt dessen jetzt einfach etwas an den Timings geschraubt. Der 3000er läuft jetzt mit 14-14-14-29-1T was ich ganz passabel finde. Werde jetzt noch versuchen VCCIO und VCCSA etwas abzusenken. Steht aktuell noch auf Auto und da legt das Board  1.15V/1.215V an.


----------



## DogsOfWar (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

mh, leute jtz wirds witzich!!

mein 7600k hatte bis vor kurzem noch den alten Microcode 0x42. nun mach ich heut früh mit der neuen version von cpuz mal eben nen bench und seh dann auf der seite das sich mein microcode auf einmal in 0x5E geändert hat! wie kann das sein? hab weder bios geupdatet(weil noch kein neues vorhanden ist) noch sonstwas verändert. das einzigst neue ist 1709. ansonsten wurde nix erneuert.

mh, habe letztens versucht (über die online funktion des bios) nach nem neuen bios zu suchen. kanns darüber gekommen sein? bios version ist nach wie vor 3501.

bench von eben: Intel Core i5 7600K @ 4524.17 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

bench von vor paar tagen: Intel Core i5 7600K @ 4015.64 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WTH?

im bios dagegen wird weiterhin 42 angezeigt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aida zeigt auch 0x5E




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im CBase forum hat mir schon jemand erklärt wies dazu kommt.

mein Microcode hat sich geandert!? - ComputerBase Forum

auch wenn das 1709 update bei mir einige probleme verursacht (der game mode lässt nun videos im WinTV, Vlc und utube im FFox ruckeln wenn gleichzeitig ein spiel läuft) so ist nun immerhin das HT problem der sky und kabylake cpus gelöst. super sache denn ich denke nicht das wir für unser Pro Gaming brett allzu schnell nochmal n bios update sehn werden..


----------



## DogsOfWar (4. November 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios fÃ¼r ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Moinsen Leute. 

hab grad(auf der suche nach nem neuen bios) entdeckt das es ne neue ME Version gibt. einmal als HWare flash und zum andern nen software update. hatte durch zufall vor einiger zeit entdeckt das über W10 update ne neuere version verteilt wird als wie auf der Asus seite zu bekommen ist. hatte seitdem die W10 version des ME treibers benutzt. 

Asus Seite alt: 11.6.0.1032 
Bios alt: 11.6.10.1196
W10 Update: 11.7.0.1014 (lief bei mir ohne probleme)
Asus Seite neu: 11.7.0.1040

werds gleich mal installieren alles.

hier die Seite damit ihr nicht suchen müsst: Z170 PRO GAMING Driver & Tools| Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dit: ME wurde dank dem ME Update Tool von 11.6.10.1196 auf 11.8.50.3399 geupdatet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im gerätemanager hat die treiberversion bei mir nun von 11.7.0.1014 auf 11.7.0.1040 gewechselt.

wenn ihr probelme habt das ME Update Tool runterzuladen und statt des downloads nur ne seite voller zeichen bekommt dann macht nen rechtsklick auf den blauen Downloadbutton und dann auf "ziel speichern unter" klicken und dann klapps mit dem DLoad.

hab das Update Tool erst entpacken müssen. direkt aus dem rar raus lief das update nicht komplett durch. der treiber dagegen lies sich wie immer aus dem rar raus installieren. hats bis jtz alles geklappt soweit.


----------



## absoQL (8. November 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Gestern auch versucht das Update zu installieren. Der Gerätemanager zeigt mir noch die Treiberversion 11.0.5.1189 an. Wenn ich das ME Update Tool entpacke und ausführe bekomme ich jedoch nur eine Fehlermeldung: "Warning!!! Please check MEI driver is installed."


----------



## fred-A3 (8. November 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



absoQL schrieb:


> Gestern auch versucht das Update zu installieren. Der Gerätemanager zeigt mir noch die Treiberversion 11.0.5.1189 an. Wenn ich das ME Update Tool entpacke und ausführe bekomme ich jedoch nur eine Fehlermeldung: "Warning!!! Please check MEI driver is installed."



zuerst den aktuellen Chipset Treiber installieren, danach das Update...


----------



## absoQL (8. November 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hat sich durch das Update bei jemandem irgendwas verbessert oder war es nur ein Sicherheitsupdate?


----------



## DogsOfWar (15. November 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

also bei mir nix soweit. hab nur probleme mit asynconem ton wenn ich den schnellstart anlasse aber das ist seit 1709 so und hat nix mit der neuen ME version zu tun.

den aktuellen chipsatztreiber hab ich in version 10.1.1.42 installiert. die restlichen treiber für as media und intel lan hab ich bei ComputerBase.de geladen und auch drauf. den neusten nVidia auch. is klar. ohne 3d zeugs und experience.

beim update auf die neue ME version hab ich zuerst den bios patch ausgeführt und danach den windows treiber installiert. könnt ihr ja weiter oben alles sehn. hat bei mir nicht rumgemuckt. lief sauber durch und keine erkennbaren probs bis jtz. 

Msi hat mittlerweile n neues bios mit der aktuellem TPM version veröffentlicht und das für alle 100er, 200er und 300er bretter bzw chipsätze. vlt bekommen wir ja auch noch eins. hab die hoffnung noch nicht gänzlich aufgegeben.

spiele nach wie vor mit dem gedanken vlt doch noch n z270 strix f zu kaufen weil bin mit meinem 7600k@4.5 eigl recht zu frieden. das neue COD WWII läuft auf den vom spiel gewählten settings, alles auf max bis auf 2-3 einstellungen, im schnitt mit über 100fps. selten gehts mal auf 90 runter und teilweise auf 170 fps hoch. sehe im moment noch keinen grund auf nen 8600k oder höher umzusteigen. muss ehrlich gesagt auch nicht zwingend alles auf max haben. sieht auch auf hoch klasse aus.


----------



## tregmo (16. November 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Bei mir funktioniert das ME Bios-Update nicht. Es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung "can't open AsIO.sys (2)". Hat jemand das gleiche Problem, oder besser: eine Lösung für dieses Problem?
Die neueste Intel ME Software von der ASUS Seite hatte ich vorher installiert, und ich habe auch die Dateien AsIO.sys, AsIO32,sys und AsIO64.sys aus diversen Verzeichnissen meines PC ins Hauptverzeichnis und diverse Unterverzeichnisse des Installationsprogramms kopiert. Hat aber nicht geholfen.

Update - Lösung:
In einem englischsprachingen Forum, wo mehrere Leute das gleiche Problem hatten, habe ich die Lösung gefunden.
Zumindest bei meinem Windows 1709 64bit OS musste ich wie folg verfahren:
Die heruntergeladene rar-Datei mit der rechten Maustaste anklicken und "Eigenschaften" öffnen.
Auf dem Reiter "Allgemein" steht ganz unten "Sicherheit: Die Datei stammt von einem anderen Computer. Der Zugriff wurde aus Sicherheitsgründen evtl. blockiert." Neben diesem Text muss das Feld "Zulassen" aktiviert und der Dialog mit OK bestätigt werden. Erst danach darf das Archiv entpackt werden. Danach funktioniert das Ausführen der MEUpdateTool.exe einwandfrei.


----------



## DogsOfWar (17. November 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

also bei mir fehlt der haken bei zulassen. habe glaube direkt aus dem rar raus installiert so wie immer. mh, wer weiss naja haubtsache hat geklappt.


----------



## Moorhuhnfreak (22. November 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Kann mir jemand den aktuellen Stand der Dinge sagen? Auf welche BIOS Version sollte man mit einem Skylake maximal gehen? Hab aktuell noch eine 19xx Version drauf. 

Ich frage insbesondere auch deswegen, da ich die Sicherheitslücke der Intel Management Engine fixen wollte, das Tool von Asus aber eine aktuelle BIOS Version fordert.


----------



## L4D2K (22. November 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Habe gerade das gleiche Problem, wollte das MEUpdate starten und dann kam die Meldung das neuste BIOS zu installieren.
Habe aktuell  noch das 1805 BIOS drauf,was bisher auch nie Probleme gemacht hat.


----------



## absoQL (23. November 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hab das Prüf-Tool von Intel geladen (Download Intel-SA-00086 Detection Tool). Obwohl ich Chipsatz und ME Update aufgespielt habe sagt es mir immernoch "Dieses System hat Sicherheitslücken". Wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## DogsOfWar (23. November 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios fÃ¼r ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

hab grad gesehn das sie das ME Update Tool wohl nachgebessert haben. immo steht dort "Version - 2017/11/22". quasie von gestern. 

das mit den sicherheitslücken steht bei mir auch da. grad ausprobiert. weiss allerdings nicht wie ernst man sowas nehmen sollte. vlt ist das tool fehlerhaft. mh..

€: halt stop!! weiss nicht obs daran lag das ich beim 2ten mal testen dieses intel tool entpackt habe oder ich das "neue" MEUDTool nochmal ausgeführt habe.

1. den ersten durchlauf hab ich aus dem rar raus gemacht. da stand noch sicherheitslücke. danach hab ich von der asus seite nochmal das "aktuelle" ME UDTool geladen und beide exen ausgeführt. zuerst die MEUpdateTool.exe die dann meldete das kein update nötig sei und danach die PEUpdater.exe(was immer die auch macht). PEUpdater.exe hat dagegen gar nix gemeldet.

2. das Intel Tool entpackt und zuerst die consolen version probiert. leider war das ergebnis zu schnell weg und das tool schloss sich. toll.. danach nochmal die GUI version probiert und diesmal kam dies hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz unten über Copyright steht nun SVN: 3. beim ersten mal stand dort noch SVN: 0. also ausm rar raus stehn nun auch aktuell gepatcht und SVN: 3 da. liegt also wohl daran das ich die beiden exen im MEUDTool von gestern nochmal ausgeführt habe. ich mach jtz mal nen reset und kuck dann nochmal.

€2: hm, beim reset ist mein rechner grad für ne sek kurz ausgegangen und gleich wieder an. das ist sonst nie. das Intel SA tool zeigt weiterhin gepatch an. die PEUpdater.exe hatte ich beim ersten patch vor paar tagen nicht ausgeführt. anscheind ist das irgwie von nöten um den vorgang abzuschliessen oder was auch immer. mh..

@ die leute die ihr bios nicht updaten wollen: also ich hab keine Probleme mit 3501. meine fps einbrüche hatten nen anderen grund. gut, ich hab nen Kaby Lake aber auch die Sky Lakes sollten keine grösseren probleme machen.

€3: auf ComputerBase.de gibts nun auch nen bericht über die ganze sache. hab dort ne möglichkeit aufgeschnappt für die leute die das bios nicht updaten wollen. scheint auch zu klappen.

Intel: Tool zum Testen auf ME-Lucke in Core i und Xeon verfugbar - ComputerBase

habe mittlerweile von Firmware Version 11.8.50.3399 auf 11.8.50.3425 und Treiber Version von 11.7.0.1040 auf 11.7.0.1052 geuppt.

die Firmware hab ich bei JZElektronik geladen: Computertechnik JZelectronic das 2te blaue dingens mit der ME1 datei laden. kommt direkt von Intel. dort ist auch im ersten blauen kästchen nen vid dazu.

den Treiber hab ich bei Station Drivers geladen: Intel Management Engine Interface (MEI) Version 11.7.0.1052 WHQL

dort gibts auch die Firmware: Intel Management Engine (ME) Firmware Version 11.8.50.3425 (S&H)(1.5Mo)

hat alles super geklappt wie man sieht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das schreibt Intel dazu: Intel Q3’17 ME 11.x, SPS 4.0, and TXE 3.0 Security Review Cumulative Update Intel(R) Product Security Center


----------



## Rabenfels (26. November 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



DogsOfWar schrieb:


> ... das Intel SA tool zeigt weiterhin gepatch an...


Achtung! Das Intel Tool zeigt bei im Hintergrund laufenden HWInfo falsch an.


----------



## DogsOfWar (26. November 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

gut zu wissen, danke!

habe grad auf Station Drivers ne komplette seite für unser Z170 PG gefunden. sind auch seiten zu allen anderen brettern vorhanden.

Station-Drivers - Z170 PRO GAMING

inklusive aller bios versionen und aller treiber nur das diese hier aktueller als von der org Asus seite bzw sogar noch aktueller als von zB ComputerBase sind. hab grad die nochmals aktualisierte ME 11.7.0.1054 den neusten chipsatz intel_chipset_10.1.1.45 und die neuste RST Version 15.9.0.1015 runtergeladen und installiert. aja, die neuste Realtek HD 6.0.1.8295 gibts auch. so aktuell ist keine andere seite. nich mal CB!! sehr geil! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laggy.NET (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Hab jetzt auch mal von der 19xx Firmware aktualisiert.

Tja, mein 3200 MHz RAM schafft nun keine 3200 MHz mehr, wie zu erwarten war... 
Ab 3000 MHz kommt beim Booten kein Bild mehr. 2900 MHz laufen.

Ich muss aber sagen, dass er auch mit der alten Firmware sporadisch Probleme mit den 3200 MHz hatte, was zum gleichen Fehlerbild fürte. Ich musste dann immer nochmal einen Kaltstart machen (strom komplett weg), damit er startete.

Jetzt mit den 2900 MHz ist das Bild auch schneller da. Ich starte den PC, zack hab ich Bild am Monitor. Vorher dauerte es meist ein paar Sekunden. Ich dachte immer, dass der Monitor einfach zu langsam aufs Signal reagiert, scheint aber wohl der RAM gewesen zu sein. Vermutlich hat das Board bei den 3200 MHz einfach länger gebraucht, um den RAM richtig und stabil anzusteuern, das lief wohl hart an der Grenze...


----------



## DogsOfWar (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

jtz wo dus sagst fällt mir da was ein. meine 2133er HyperX laufen auf dem z170 Hero von nem Macker auch mit 1600 bzw 3200 MHz mit 17-18-18-36-2T bei 1.35V. auf meinem PG dagegen komm ich nur max auf 1500 bei 18-18-18-38-2T bei 1.35V. egal ob ich die vD auf 1.45 stelle oder die latenzen höher stelle, ich komme einfach nicht über 3000 MHz. VCCIO/SA hab ich bis 3000 immer fest auf 1.1V eingestellt. auto(1.069/1.21V) bringt auch nix. die erhöhung beider werte auf 1.25 welche ja die obergrenze bei Sky und Kaby Lake sein sollte hilft auch nicht. 

tja, die Kabys für z170 frei zu geben war wohl nen fehler von Intel. die Bios Pflege von Asus ist leider so unterirdisch das dies nun alle Sky und Kaby Käufer ausbaden können. darum haben sies mit CLake auf z270 wohl diesmal auch gelassen. macht am ende sogar sinn. dachte es währe schlau ne ausgereifte Plattform, wie die So 1151 z170 in verbindung mit Skylake ja nunmal war, zu kaufen. am ende hat mich Asus nun doch eines besseren belehrt.

wenn man bedenkt wie Asus die z370 Strix im falle der LLC innerhalb der ersten Biose vermurkst hat dann möchte ich im moment noch nicht aufrüsten. da die z270 bretter teilweise bis zu 10w mehr idle verbrauch haben ist das auch keine option für mich. ergo bleibt immo alles wies ist. zum glück ist soweit alles gut so wie es ist!


----------



## DogsOfWar (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

hab grad die liste mit den bios updates für spectre gefunden

ASUS Motherboards Microcode Update for Speculative Execution and Indirect Branch Prediction Side Channel Analysis Method

ASUS Global

bisschen runterscollen und dann kommt unser pro gaming mit der bios version 3601. leider noch nirgens zum runterladen. das z170 deluxe und hero haben ihr spectre bios schon am 12.1.2018 bekommen. 3703 in diesem fall. 

Z170-DELUXE  Driver & Tools | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland

wird sicher in den nächsten tagen auch fürs z170 pg kommen. hier dann gleich schonmal der link zum brett.

Z170 PRO GAMING  BIOS & FIRMWARE | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland


----------



## fred-A3 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

...
wird sicher in den nächsten tagen auch fürs z170 pg kommen. hier dann gleich schonmal der link zum brett....

da tut sich bis jetzt mal gar nichts, etwas zäh das ganze...


----------



## Atlantikhawk (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Naja so kennt man ja Asus...
die sind im allg. immer etwas " zäh" und träge


----------



## Schrotty (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Finde kein 3601 Update für das Z170 Pro Gaming von Asus. Das letzte ist das 3501 was ich habe.


----------



## Merkor (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Schrotty schrieb:


> Finde kein 3601 Update für das Z170 Pro Gaming von Asus.



Das wurde/wird auch nie veröffentlicht, vermutlich, weil dort der alte, fehlerbehaftete Micro Code von Intel eingebaut werden sollte. Dieser wurde ja zurückgerufen und Asus hat die Veröffentlichung gestoppt. Intel hat nun gerade die neuen Versionen veröffentlicht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir in 2-3 Wochen die ersten neuen Updates sehen werden, allerdings von top down, also Z370 abwärts...


----------



## steveglobal (1. März 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Das heißt aber, dass der PC mit dem Board noch nicht vor Spectre und Meltdown geschützt ist? Das Intel Diagnose Tool zeigt mir alles sicher an. Ein Ashampoo Tool zeigt gegen Spectre ungeschützt an  Sollte man die neuen Intel Driver von StationDriver dennoch installieren, obwohl Beta Status?


----------



## DogsOfWar (15. März 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios fÃ¼r ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

ich habe mir gestern das MS Update KB4090007 mit dem neustem software mcode 84h installiert und läuft problemlos bis jtz! benutze auch bios ver 3501. hardware mcode ist bei mir somit auch weiterhin 40h.

hier hab ich das update gefunden: Windows 10 1607/1703/1709: Microcode-Update fur Skylake, Kaby Lake und Coffee Lake - ComputerBase

hier der link zur x86 und x64 version: Microsoft Update Catalog

das ergebnis sieht dann so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe bis jtz noch keinerlei nachteiliges bemerken können. das ganze gabs ja schonmal beim wechsel von 1703 auf 1709. damals wurde bei mir der microcode auf 52h geändert.  da gings damals um diesen HT bug in Sky und Kaby Lake Cpu's. bisschen weiter vorn hier im thread hatte ich das damals ganz erstaunt gepostet. war auch für mich neu das der microcode per software geuppt werden kann.

ich denke auch nicht das bios 3601 kommt weils ja damals diese abstürze gab. Asus lässt sich zwar immer sehr lange zeit mit neuen bios versionen aber dafür sind diese dann meist so gut wie fehlerfrei.

wobei es ja egal ist ob nun hw oder software mcode. so sagt man jedenfalls. inSpectre zeigt jedenfalls an das alles ok ist und damit bin ich erstmal zu frieden fürs erste und wie schon erwähnt merk ich keinerlei perfoeinbrüche!! XD


----------



## steveglobal (15. März 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ich habe auch nach den Windowspatches angeblich das Spectre und Meltdown Problem geschlossen. Das bedeutet der 3501 BIOS ist langfristig unproblematisch/einwandfrei und da kommt nichts mehr von ASUS?


----------



## DogsOfWar (15. März 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

na dann passt das ja erstmal bei dir. Asus brauch halt. kommen wird sicher schon noch was aber das dauert wohl noch ne weile. langfristig unproblematisch wird sich noch zeigen müssen aber ich denke fürs erste schon.


----------



## Matze135 (28. März 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Bios 3606 ist seit Gestern draussen.



> Z170 PRO GAMING BIOS 3606
> 1. Improve system stability


----------



## DogsOfWar (28. März 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

yup, habs grad entdeckt und auch gleich drauf geschmissen. microcode im bios ist nun auch 84 bzw 84h in Aida. hab danach gleich das kb4090007 deinstalliert und inSpectre zeigt immernoch good an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatte gestern auf Station Drivers ne neue ME version gefunden und dann auch gleich geflasht. 11.8.50.3460 ist das nun bei mir wie man aufm pic sehn kann. läuft genau wies neue bios ohne probs. super sache! XD

€dit: ich seh grad, hatte durch kb4090007 nen wirklich wiederliches problem mit YTube vids bzw waren jene am zittern oder auch ruckeln. kanns gar nich richtig beschreiben. durch das neue bios ist das nun weg. mh..


----------



## Matze135 (28. März 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ich habe mich ja schon lange kein Update mehr getraut zu machen, bei dem was ich hier gelesen habe.
Ich bin, glaube ich, noch bei 3016.


----------



## DogsOfWar (28. März 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

bis auf das mein WinTV v7, welches grade abspinnt und keinen Tuner mehr finden kann und ich nun v8 benutzen muss (denke aber eher das v7 abgeschaltet wurde!!), kann ich bis jtz keine auffälligkeiten an 3606 feststellen. bios 3501 lief auch ganz gut muss ich sagen. die probleme die ich damals hatte waren nicht durchs 3501 hervorgerufen. 

wenn du mit 3016 und kb 4090007 zurecht kommst dann kannst ja so weiter fahren. 

ich bin immer gerne uptodate was treiber und bios angeht. habe mehrere w10 images laufen. mal nur mit w10 treibern und derzeit mit allen gängigen beta treibern wie zum beispiel der neusten chipsatz inf 10.1.17541.8066 WHQL und ME version 11.7.0.1067 WHQL. flashe auch regelmässig die neuste ME Firmware wie man weiter oben auf den bildern sehn kann. möchte eben einfach immer das optimum und das geht nunmal nur mit den aktuellen "fehlerbereinigten" bios'n und treibern.

never change a runnig system is ziemlich outdated wie ich finde!!


----------



## DogsOfWar (31. März 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

hab mal die ersten erkenntnisse zum 3606 an denen ich euch teilhaben möchte!

im cpu-z bmark hatte ich auf stock settings mit und ohne kb 4090007 1920 punkte. seit dem bios update und nach entfernen von kb 4090007 sinds nur noch 1820 punkte. in games isses ähnlich. in meiner bmark stelle in XP11 hab ich normalerweise mit und ohne kb 4090007 immer 109 fps in der aussenansicht gehabt. seit dem bios update sinds nur noch 95 fps. quasie als wie bei meinen tests mit dual und single channel ram.

auf der haben seite dagegen steht das mein i5 nun mit weniger spannung läuft und rund 5-6w weniger verbraucht.

mh..

hab schon überlegt ob ich mal von 3606 auf 3501 zurück flashe. frage mich ob der microcode dann bleibt oder zurück gesetzt wird. kann man diesen überhabt zurück flashen? gab ja in der vergangenheit die microcode updates um z170 für KLake flott zu machen. wenn ich dann diese bios flashen würde müsste doch auch der mc zurück gesetzt werden oder?

wäre das ratsam? mit kb 4090007 ist das ganze genauso abgesichert denk ich mal nur eben mit rund 10 fps mehr im 100er bereich und wohl auch nur bei cpu lastigen titeln. AC Origin hab ich leider nich. wäre auch mal interessant gewesen. alles andere hingegen spielt sich wie immer. nur halt mit besseren temps und weniger gebrüll der lüfter.. 0.o


----------



## fred-A3 (4. April 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Habe mir gestern im Zuge der Umstellung auf Windows 10 RS4 (1803) gleich im Anschluss darauf,  die 3606 sauber eingespielt....

abgesehen davon, konnte ich keine auffälligen Unterschiede zu dem vorigen Bios feststellen...

so long..


----------



## DogsOfWar (6. April 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

1803 is ja aber noch in diesem solw ring oder wie das heisst, gelle?!

also ich kann bis auf obig erwähnte auffälligkeiten in punkto Cpu Z bmark und verringerter leistungsaufnahmen bzw absenkung der betriebsspannung meines 7600k keinerlei weitere macken und sonderlichkeiten ausmachen.

hab seit aufspielen des 3606 bisher alles auf stock laufen lassen und werde mich am WEnde mal ans übertakten wagen. 4.5 ghz (für 24/7 betrieb) bei 1.2v bzw 5.0 ghz (für knallhartes benchmarken 0.o) mit nem avx offset von -2 bei 1.3v und ner llc von 2-3 waren bisher kein problem. denke auch nicht das dass sich durch 3606 nun ändert.

stabilität ist mir wichtiger als alles andere. bin da wirklich sehr penibel. wird also wieder alles wochenlang durchgetestet bei mir.

schade nur das meine alten Yorkfield plattformen nich geuppt werden. es gibt allerdings schon wieder was neues auf ComputerBase.de wo leute den aktuellen microcode in ale bios versionen von z87 system reinpatchen. mit erfolg! das ist dann bei mir der nächste logische schritt denn möchte meine (von mir verschenkten) q8400 und e8400 systeme weiterhin am leben erhalten!!


----------



## DogsOfWar (15. April 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Bios 3610 ist seit heute morgen draussen. grad geflasht.

nen changelog wäre echt nice..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute nachrichten und bestätigung meiner these das mit 3606 wohl was nicht ganz ok war ist zum einen der zusatz auf der Asus seite "Improve memory compatibility" und zum andern 10 fps mehr in XP11 aufm Aeroporto di Roma Fiumicino Leonardo da Vinci.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie weiter oben schonmal erwähnt: vor Specre Fix warens immer um die 113 und mit 3606 dann auf 95 runter und nun dank 3610 wieder auf rund 108 rauf. bin mir sicher das wenn ich per inSpecre beide reg key deaktiviere ich dann wieder auf meine 113 fps komme. werd das später mal testen.

fehlerhaftes bios also. cpu z bmark ist nochmal um paar punkte gefallen. von 1820 mit 3606 auf 1805 mit 3610. is mir allerding latte solang die fps wieder stimmen. wenn man also mit 113 von vor Specre ausgeht und 3610 108 fps erzeugt kostet das ganze rund 5 fps. also bei mir. mh..


----------



## fred-A3 (18. April 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

hab diese BIOS Version heute installiert... ob ein paar fps mehr oder weniger, macht auf mich keinen Eindruck...


----------



## DogsOfWar (21. April 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

das seh ich im grunde genauso! 

stabilität ist mir immernoch mit das wichtigste genauso wie gut laufende treiber und ein vernünftig aufgesetes Windows! zocken und oc sind eher nebensächlich und vielmehr zeitvertreib. das teil muss in erster linie gut laufen und wenn nunmal nen Spectre fix notwendig ist das isses eben so. 

das ganze gefummel stört mich eigl auch nicht so sehr. vielmehr ist es die gleichgültigkeit Intels gegenüber allem was unterhalb von Sky Lake existiert und ja wohl auch nicht mehr gepacht wird. find ich wirklich unter aller sau..


----------



## DogsOfWar (25. April 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

bin grad mal von bios 3610 inkl 84h auf bios 3501 mit 40h zurück gewechselt und die CpuZ bmark werte sind absolut identisch wie mit bios 3610 und spectre mcode!

hatte in post 304 nen pic hochgeladen mit bios 3610 und ohne kb4070007 und hier nun mit den gleichen ausgangswerten in XP11 und bios 3501 und kb4070007 v2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die fps in XP11 sind quasie auch die gleichen, egal ob nun hw fix oder per win update. ohne Spectre und Meltdown fix hab ich anstelle von rund 109 fps dann 113.

nach deaktivieren der beiden reg keys mittels inSpectre komme ich dann auch wieder auf 1920 punkte im CpuZ bmark. mit aktivierten reg keys hab ich jeweils mit hw fix oder kb4070007 v1+2 1802 punkte im CpuZ bmark.


----------



## DogsOfWar (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

moinsen!

seit 25.5. gibts nen neues bios 3805. habs heute morgen entdeckt und gleich danach geflasht.

auf der asus seite beim download steht was von neuer ME version. kann ich leider nix zu sagen weil meine ME dank station-drivers.com bereits auf version 11.8.50.3470 geuppt ist. backflash der ME ist leider nicht möglich und somit blieb dann meine wohl neuere ME version auch erhalten. welche ME dann durch 3805 geflasht wird kann ich somit leider nicht sagen würde mich allerdings dann doch interessieren!! 

einige neuerungen im bios layout sind mir auch aufgefallen. der favorites bereich sieht nun wie folgt aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine ME version ist wie gesagt gleich geblieben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mein microcode mit 84h ist ebenso der gleiche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zuschade das man die oc profile nicht von bios version zu bios version übernehmen kann. ansonsten bisher keine auffälligkeiten nur das im cpu z bmark mit 3805 mit ~1780 punkten wieder leicht höhere ergebnisse kommen als mit 3610 mit 1703 punkten. werd mich dann im laufe des tages mal ans oc machen und auch die durch 3805 ausgespuckten fps begutachten.

wenn einer von euch dann hier mal posten könnte wie die durch 3805 geflashte ME Version lautet wäre das echt nice!


----------



## Matze135 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

ME ist bei mir laut Bios 11.8.50.3470

Aber wird das nicht auch im Geräte Manager, unter "Management Engine Interface" Angezeigt ?
Da steht bei mir 11.7.0.1040


----------



## Rabenfels (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

11.8.50.3470 ist die ME Firmware Version im Bios und 11.7.0.1040 ist die in Windows installierte ME Version.


----------



## DogsOfWar (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios fÃ¼r ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

genau, 11.7.0.1040 ist in dem fall die treiberversion. hab bei mir im moment den 11.7.0.1069 WHQL drauf. gibt allerdings auch schon 12.0.1124 WHQL welcher auch mit ner 11er firmware läuft! die 12er firmware allerdings ist dann nur für die 300er chipsätze.

treiber gibts hier

11er: MEI 1.5Mo

12er: MEI 1.5Mo

 wichtig immer die MEI 1.5Mo firmware und auch treiber auswählen. die MEI 5.0Mo sind für serverchipsätze. bei der firmware wird dann auch nochmal zw notebook MEI 1.5Mo (LP) und desktop MEI 1.5Mo (S+H) unterschieden.

ne zusammenfassung aller treiber für unser brett gibts hier

Station-Drivers - Z170 PRO GAMING

aja, und danke für die info welche me fware dort dann geflasht wurde. ist halt jtz die frage ob bei mir die schon vorhandene 11.8.50.3470 mit der neuen 11.8.50.3470 überschrieben wurde. mh..


----------



## DogsOfWar (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios fÃ¼r ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

so, hier mal noch meine oc ergebnisse. vorweg kann ich sagen das alles beim alten geblieben ist. fps sind die gleichen wie mit 3610. spannungen für ram und cpu oc sind auch gleich geblieben.

auf den folgenden bildern ist mein 5 ghz bios profil geladen. betreibe meinen i5 mit 1.3v additional turbo core voltage und ner llc von 2. ram läuft bei 1.2v. vccio/sa steht im bios auf auto und läuft mit mit 1.14v bzw mit 1.22v. c states und speed step stehen jeweils auf auto wobei speed step weiterhin aktiv und die c states inaktiv sind. ringbus bzw cache läuft auf 4500 mhz. desweiteren hab ich einen avx offset von 2 eingestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



werde mal im laufe des tages versuchen meinen ram höher zu ziehen. normalerweise ist bei 1600 mhz mit cl 17-18-36-2T bei 1.21v schluss und linx bricht mit nem fehler ab wobei memtest(usb version) ohne probs 2-3 pässe durchläuft. cpu versuch ich auch mal höher als 5.1 zu ziehen. brauch normalerweise irrwitzige 1.45v um auf 5.1 ghz zu kommen wobei auf dem z270 prime a vonnem kumpel nur 1.39v für 5.2 ghz nötig sind. allerdings dann auch mit ner kraken x62..

alles in allem möcht ich auch nur grünes licht für 3805 geben! läuft genausogut wie 3610 oder 3501. von 3606 möcht ich hingegen nach wie vor abraten weil die ram perfo extrem schlecht ist mit dieser version!


----------



## Megaman1337 (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Sverre schrieb:


> Der Bios chip..
> auf den M8E sind
> 
> Winbond
> ...



Der gleiche CHip ist auch auf meinem Asus Q170M-C. 

Was bedeutet die 1530? Ich kann nur noch 25Q128FVIQ Chips finden die aber andere Zahl an Stelle von 1530 haben. Ist das ein Problem?


----------



## Atlantikhawk (10. Juli 2020)

Auch wenn es ein alter Eintrag ist 
gibt es evtl noch weitere Leute die es interessieren:

Nein- kannste vernachlässigen
wichtig ist ledgl das es ein Flashspeicher der 25Q Familie ist und das er min. 128 mbit Speicher hat


----------

